# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #9664 nasos765, Αγιος Δημήτριος

## nasos765

*nasos765 (#9664)*, *Άγιος Δημήτριος*.
 


*Εξοπλισμός :*
Main Server PC (Gigabyte) Pentium 4 / 2.26 GHZ, ram 512 / clock 400, C.F. 2 Giga, 3x Routerboard 14 mini pci 4x, 5x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g, 3x Mikrotik RouterBOARD R52nM miniPCI, 2x Wistron DNMA-92 miniPCI Atheros a/b/g/n, 1x Access Point D-Link DWL-900AP+, 1x pci Intel PRO Dual-GigaBit 32-64Bit Ethernet, 1x Ιστός μονoσωλήνιος tubo 2" / 3.0 m, 1x Ιστός μονoσωλήνιος tubo 2" / 1.0 m, 7x μπράτσα πιάτων, 7x Πιάτα αλουμινίου Gilbertini 80CM, 1x Πιάτο αλουμινίου Gibertini 1,05 m, 1x Πιάτο Gilbertini 60CM 8x feeder nvak 5 giga, 1x feeder dual nvak 5 giga, 1x Antenna Pacific omni 12 db, Καλώδιο LMR-400 σε περίβλημα σωλήνας Kουβίδη 1,6 cm, 3x αντιρήδες με συρματόσχοινο 6mm και 3 εντατήρες, 3x επίτονα 1", 3x Switch 3-Com x1000 Δίκτυο x5 lan με σύνδεση τριών υπολογιστών, 1x Gigabit Ethernet Protector.
*
Λειτουργικό :* Mikrotik v6.xx x86 with BGP + routing filter.

*IP C-Classes :* 10.15.172.0 - 10.15.172.255 

*Υποστήριξη :* Ο κόμβος και όλος ο εξοπλισμός υποστηρίζεται από UPS 1000 VA, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος.

*Server Agios.Dimitrios:* Main Server PC (Asus socket 775 ) Core2 Duo στα 2.66 Ghz, ram 8 giga - clock 1066, disk 8 terra.

*Σελίδα Forum :*
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=25112
Wireless : http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=25112
Internet : http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=9664
Wireless : http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=9664

*Forum & Κατασκευές :*
Internet : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...8324615&type=1
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=29304&page=1 (ιστος)
Wireless : http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=29304&page=1 (ιστος)
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=29305&page=1 (router)
Wireless : http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=29305&page=1 (router)
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=29313&page=1 (feeder)
Wireless : http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=29313&page=1 (feeder)
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=32457&page=1 (FM ραδιοερασιτέχνες, flashback)
Wireless : http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=32457&page=1 (FM ραδιοερασιτέχνες, flashback) 

*Traffic κόμβου :*
Wireless : http://10.15.172.1/graphs
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.nasos765.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.athenscenter.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm


*Υπηρεσίες απο τους virtual server: 
*
Υπηρεσία Ταχύτητας :
Wireless : http://www.nasos765.awmn/speedtest.html
Internet : http://nasos765.no-ip.org/speedtest.html

Υπηρεσία tracert :
Wireless : http://www.nasos765.awmn/trace.html
Internet :http://nasos765.no-ip.org/trace.html

OPEN DC Hub 10.15.172.10 (TCP/411) Hub Name: =>Ag.DimitrioS<= - [DC Hub]. IP: 10.15.172.10 ή dc.agiosdimitrios.awmn

Wireless : FTP Server (TCP/21) : ftp://10.15.172.10 & ftp://grapher.awmn ( user/pass : awmn )
Internet : FTP Server : ftp://nasos-765.no-ip.org ( user/pass : awmn )
Wireless : Website (TCP/80) : http://10.15.172.10/
Internet : Website (TCP/80) : http://nasos-765.no-ip.org/
PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://10.15.172.10:8080/sensorlist.htm

*SHOUTcast Radio* :
*Wireless* : Radio Agios Dimitrios - Palia Laika 24/7 128 kb/s 
*Internet* : Radio Agios Dimitrios - Palia Laika 24/7 128 kb/s 
*Wireless* : Radio nasos765 - Elliniki Moysiki 24/7 128 kb/s 
*Internet* : Radio nasos765 - Elliniki Moysiki 24/7 128 kb/s 
*Wireless* : Radio Rock Master - Rock Moysiki 24/7 128 kb/s
*Internet* : Radio Rock Master - Rock Moysiki 24/7 128 kb/s 
*Wireless* : Radio Disco Master - Disco Moysiki 24/7 128 kb/s 
*Internet* : Radio Disco Master - Disco Moysiki 24/7 128 kb/s : 
*Wireless SHOUTcast Radio*
*Internet SHOUTcast Radio*

*voip :* 5410096641 



*Backbones*  


*digenis (#1124)*
SSID: Awmn-9664-1124
IEEE 802.11a
Δήμος Αγίου Δημητρίου
-- 0,272km --
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1124
Δημιουργία : 21/02/2007

*blucky (#14209)*
SSID: Awmn-9664-14209
IEEE 802.11a
Δήμος Νικαίας
-- 10,351km --
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14209
Δημιουργία : 2/09/2008

*PlayeR_765 (#11714)*
SSID: Awmn-9664-11714
Lan Ethernet cat6 x1000
Δήμος Αγίου Δημητρίου
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11714
Δημιουργία : 24/05/2007

*commando (#7578 )*
IEEE 802.11*n*
SSID: commando-nasos765
Δήμος Αγίου Δημητρίου
-- 0,089km --
http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=7578
Δημιουργία : 30/07/2007

*speedy (#5091)*
SSID: awmn-9664-5091
IEEE 802.11a
Δήμος Κερατσινίου
-- 11,69km --
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=5091
Δημιουργία : 8/09/2011

*gmes-smarag (#1265)*
SSID: awmn-1265-9664
IEEE 802.11*n*
Δήμος Πειραιώς
-- 8,406km --
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1265
Δημιουργία : 18/09/2013

*SV1CIM-SOFIKO (#19835)*
SSID: WNK-NASOS765
IEEE 802.11*n*
Σοφικο Κορινθίας
-- 60,908km --
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=19835
Δημιουργία : 18/12/2013

*danos2 (#20060)*
SSID: awmn-9664-20060
IEEE 802.11*n*
Δήμος Κορυδαλλού
-- 9,53km --
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=20060
Δημιουργία : 21/12/2013

*kastor2 (#20336)*
SSID: awmn-9664-20336
IEEE 802.11*n*
Δήμος Αγίου Δημητρίου
-- 0,161km --
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=20336
Δημιουργία : 20/03/2015

*berdux (#2970)*
SSID: awmn-2970-9664
IEEE 802.11*n*
Δήμος Κορυδαλλού 
-- 8,929km --
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=2970
Δημιουργία : 05/04/2016



*1ο Access Point*  

*awmn-9664_nasos765-AP* 
IEEE 802.11b
Κανάλι : 2457


 *2ο Access Point*  
 
*AWMN HotSpot - nasos765* 
IEE 802.11b/g
(with 32 dhcp ips, ελευθερη συνδεση στο AWMN για ολους, με διαφορες πληροφορίες για το AWMN)



*Clients* 

*DimisOPC (#8023)*
IEEE 802.11b
Δήμος Αγίου Δημητρίου -- 0.376km --
Δημιουργία : 25/09/2007

*merlin ( #10638 )*
IEEE 802.11b
Δήμος Αγίου Δημητρίου -- 0.108km --
Δημιουργία : 04/17/08

*thkon7 (#8817)*
IEEE 802.11b
Δήμος Αγίου Δημητρίου -- 0.099km --
Δημιουργία : 03/12/09

*tomas (#14719)*
IEEE 802.11b
Δήμος Αγίου Δημητρίου -- 0,024km --
Δημιουργία : 15/09/2009

*konstge1 (#15462)*
IEEE 802.11b
Δήμος Αγίου Δημητρίου -- 0,224km --
Δημιουργία : 21/08/2010



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Για τους πελάτες client, λειτουργεί *DHCP* όπως και *STATIC* ip.
awmn-9664_nasos765-AP. Kανάλι: 2457

Α. Για σύνδεση και απόδοση καθορισμένης (μόνιμης) διεύθυνσης IP, οι clients πρέπει:
1. Nα κάνετε καταχώρηση της θέσης σας στο WiND.
2. Να κάνετε δήλωση διασύνδεσης πελάτη με το access point αυτό, από την σελίδα διαχείρισης του κόμβου σας στο WiND.
3. Να στείλετε μήνυμα μέσω του link "Αποστολή μηνύματος" στo : [email protected]
i. Όνομα και Eπίθετο.
ii. Ένα τηλέφωνο σας (σταθερό ή κινητό).
iii. Tις mac addresses τόσο του Wireless Adapter (την ασύρματη mac)(π.χ. D-Link 900AP+ ή Linksys WRT54G) όσο και τού/των υπολογιστών-δικτυακών συσκευών (π.χ. print servers) που θέλετε να έχετε στο τοπικό σας LAN.

B. Για τη σωστή λειτουργία των Access Points όλοι οι clients πρέπει να ρυθμίσουν την ισχυ της συσκευής τους στο ελάχιστο δυνατό.


Ευχαριστώ
Νάσος

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Νάσος*
E-mail : [email protected]



Επισυνάπτω photos:

----------


## koki

Πού Αργυρούπολη βλέπεις;

Υπάρχει σίγουρο διαθέσιμο interface από Αργυρούπολη (έχουμε οι περισσότεροι περισσευούμενα πιάτα)

----------


## lakis

Καλωσήρθες,
Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για άμεση ζεύξη σε Α επικοινώνησε μαζύ μου σου έστειλα email. 
Titanas ID 8221

----------


## koki

Πάντως βλέποντας το WiND βλέπω ότι είσαι πίσω από τον Θανάση/Digenis 1124, πίσω δηλαδή από το μικρό γκρεμό που έχει εκεί. Πράγματι και η οπτική δείχνει ότι ο λοφίσκος στον οποίο βρίσκεται ο Θανάσης, ψιλο παρεμβάλλεται μεταξύ εσου και Αργυρούπολης. 

Δύσκολο το βλέπω, εκτός εάν έχεις πολύ ψηλή πολυκατοικία, το να βλέπεις Αργυρούπολη εκτός από πολύ συγκεκριμένα τμήματά της. Επιβεβαίωσε όταν μπορείς!

Και εάν έχεις κάνει κανένα scan, καλό θα ήταν να το δούμε!

----------


## senius

welcome

----------


## senius

Ε... ρε ομορφιές σήμερα, με το scan που κάναμε παρεα.....στην ταράτσα σου.

Καλώς ήρθες στον κόσμο των B.B. Link των 5 giga σε Α.
*Σε καλοσορίζω* λοιπόν φίλε Θανάση (Νάσος 765), παλιέ ερασιτέχνη στα FM της δεκαετείας 80-90 από Γαλάτσι που έκπεμπες. Αλλωστε εσυ με έβαλες στα κόλπα του *AWMN* τον Σεπτέμβρη του 2006 και με βοήθησες , ως που έφτιαξα 3 κόμβους B.B. *σε 1 εβδομάδα*. Τώρα σειρά μου είναι να σε βοηθήσω μαζί με τον Βασίλη [email protected] #10787 και τον γιό μου Θάνο gamer #10844, να βγάλεις αντίστοιχα b.b. link αμεσα. Θα βάλει και λίγο το χεράκι του και ο philip #633 βέβαια. Καλή επιτυχία λοιπόν. Πάμε full για τον server τώρα!

Επισυνάπτω photos απο την κατασκευή σου *μεγάλε καλλιτέχνη*!

----------


## koki

Εκείνο το scan λοιπόν που κάνατε παρέα;  ::

----------


## commando

sorry που δεν μπόρεσα να ρθω ήμουν Μελίσσια όλη μέρα λοιπόν ο Nasos είναι καλό παιδί Αξιός πελάτης θα λυπηθω που θα τον χάσω,σνιφ!!κλπ.
@κοκι ναι είναι όντως η καταραμένη γούβα που λες.Τον digeni είπαμε μάλλον άκυρο λόγω της καταραμένη πολυκατοικίας που χτίστηκε μπροστά του,εφόσον και εγώ έτσι είχα ξεκινήσει να κάνω λινκ με ice και digeni αλλά μια μέρα χάσαμε το Διγενή.
Η ταράτσα όμως 
http://wind.awmn/files/photos/photo-3449.jpg
οπως βλέπετε προσφέρεται για ΆΜΕΣΟ λινκ με titana η peaceful warrior και ειναι πολύ κοντά όντως, και για σουβλάκια Φάληρο Πειραιά ευθεία μια χαρά είναι. από την δικιά μου μεριά δεν βλέπει τίποτα αφού βλέπετε που είναι ο κόμβος μου.
Μπορούμε να κάνουμε όμως κάτι άλλο να βγάλει άμεσα 2 λινκ να σπάσω το λινκ με peaceful warrior και μετά να γυρίσω το πιάτο στο Nασο κ να βγάλει εκείνος με warrior.Ο,τι θες ειμαστε εδω για βοηθεια.

----------


## noisyjohn

Καλωσόρισες Θανάση!  ::  
Από παλιό ερασιτέχνη ΑΜ 63-67 (τότε που μας κλείσανε!)
...και εναέριο γείτονα του Κώστα

----------


## djbill

Kαλορίζικο δεν τελείωσες ακόμα έχεις δουλειά κι άλλη,άντε και του χρόνου και με ένα HUB(#nasos765).

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Είμαι στην περιοχή Τσουκάλι Αγ. Δημήτριος. Πρόκειται να σηκώσω *B.B.* *Link* με 3 if. Η οπτική μου επαφή με περιοχές : Ηλιούπολη, Αργυρούπολη, *Φάληρο*, Πειραιάς, Κερατσίνι, Νίκαια, Κορυδαλός. Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στήλει pm.
> 
> *Νάσος*
> [email protected]


Για δες και τον antony στο Παλαιό Φάληρο που ψάχνεται.

----------


## senius

*Σήμερα* Δευτέρα 22-01-2007, ξεκίνησε η κατασκευή του *server Β.Β.* του Νάσου765 , στο σπιτι του senius #10636. Εγινε παραγγελία εξοπλισμού γιά 3 B.B. Link σε Α, μέχρι αύριο θα υπάρχει όλος ο εξοπλισμός για να γίνουν αμεσα τα 3 B.B. Links. *Commanto,* ετοιμάσου να μας δώσεις το πρώτο link την Κυριακή. Ο nasos765 θέλει *άμεσο* ανοιγμα απο περιοχη Ηλιούπολη, Αργυρούπολη, Βύρωνα, μετα προς Φάληρο ή Πειραια, και τέλος .... σε κάνα δυό μήνες, να καταλήξει μέσο Σχιστου Κορυδαλλού, *απο έτοιμο Β.Β. Link (εκπληξη)* για να καταλήξει πλέον στον senius #10636 στον Κεραμεικό. Τελικά ο *nasos* ειναι πολύ καλό παιδί. Philip #633, και acoul OZOnet (#329 ::  ετοιμαστείτε γιά δουλειά.....!

Επισυνάπτονται photos απο την κατασκευή server του nasos765.

----------


## commando

χεχε ειστε σιφουνες οι παλιοι ραδιοβραχεοι χεχε!!Ηρεμια θελει το χρονο της η φαση και υπομονη.Καταρχην αυτη η μητρικη ειναι ακυρη δεν θα αντεξει και πολυ αυτο το παλιο socket7 ,καντε κατι καλυτερο ρε παιδες θα μπουκωσει αυτο και δεν εχει και πολλες pci.Μηπως cosmodata για κανενα καλυτερο board?
Θα ερθω το Σαββατο για βοηθεια.

----------


## senius

*commando*, την Κυριακή ετοιμάσου για μπύρες. Το mainboard θα το δουμε..... Αλλωστε η μάνα μου με έλεγε Παπατρέχα ή Παπαφούργια. Αρα στα έργα μου στο AWMN, εχει δίκιο. Μεράκι να υπάρχει και αγάπη γιά το AWMN, γιατι ολοι εσεις προσπαθήσατε πάρα πολύ για να απολαμβάνουμε αυτό το *μεγάλο* έργο που φτιάξατε . Απλώς εμείς με ολον τον σεβασμό που έχουμε απέναντι σας, κοιτάμε να φτιάξουμε ποιοτικές κατασκευές...... για τους αυριανούς.
Με σεβασμο σε εσάς.
Κώστας.

----------


## commando

οκ θα σας κερασω αν βρω και πολωνεζικη μπυρα γιατι εχετε τσακισει της Αμστελ ετσι για ποιοτικη αλλαγη.Παπατρεχα προσεχε εχει αλλος πνευματικα δικαιωματα του ονοματος χεχε  ::   ::   ::  .
Θα το καψουμε ε....οχι το ρουτερ ελπιζω.!!!
Θα φερω κυαλια να δω τι παιζεται σαυτην την μερια..

----------


## senius

Μήπως ο server που είναι *pentium 3 στα 300 MHZ*, να έχει πρόβλημα και να σέρνεται? Παίδες που μπορούμε να προμηθευτούμε , να αγοράσουμε mainboard και cpu pentium 3 στα 800? Αν κάποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει, ή να ξέρει, μήπως και βγάλουμε το πρώτο link την Κυριακή.
Τhanks.

----------


## commando

cosmodata η Μοναστηρακι η απο το φορουμ

----------


## lakis

Μπορεις να βρεις σε καλή τιμη PIII mobo+cpu από τον nc. Κοίτα στις αγγελίες εξοπλισμού.
Τιτάνας 8221.
Τι θα γίνει θα κάνουμε ζεύξη στα Α; Διαβάζω διάφορα σχόλια π.χ. ζεύξη με PW 8726, μα με αυτόν είμαι συνδεδεμένος με UTP. Πιό το νόημα να κάνεις ζεύξη μαζύ του;
Ποιός μ@λ@κ@ς τα σχεδιάζει αυτά; Τέλος πάντων αν ενδιαφέρεσαι επικοινώνησε μαζύ μου.

----------


## commando

α ωραια δεν ειχες ποσταρει προηγουμενως και δεν ηξερα οτι εχεις ελευθερο if πρεπει να εχετε οπτικη μαλλον αυτο βλεπω και εγω στη φωτο στο wind.Ωραια εχουμε meeting την Κυριακη για στοχευση οποτε μιλα με Νασο να ριξεις ενα πιατο προς τα εκει να λοκαρουμε.Δεν ξερω αν θα εχουν ετοιμο βεβαια ρουτερ μεχρι τοτε αλλα ενταξει υπομονη και ολα θα γινουν.

----------


## lakis

Τιτάνας
Υπάρχει έτοιμος εξοπλισμός που στοχεύει προς αστυνομικά για να γίνει ζεύξη, αλλά όμως ο άλλος καθυστερεί χαρακτηριστικά, τον περιμένω ένα μήνα περίπου. Κατά συνέπεια όταν είσαι έτοιμος τηλεφώνησε μου να κάνω ένα κλικ και συνδεόμαστε.

----------


## commando

θα μιλησουμε με τα παιδια θα παω και την Κυριακη εκει να δω τι γινεται και αναλογως και του καιρου το κανουμε το λινκ.Ουτε εγω ειμαι βιαστικος αλλα μαλλον δεν θα κανουν τα παιδια 1 μηνα γιατι ειναι παλιοι στο κουρμπετι κ ο senius ειναι τρελαμενος.

----------


## senius

> κ ο senius ειναι τρελαμενος.



Μόλις έφυγε ο* nasos* απο το σπιτι μου (23,30pm) τελειώνοντας μαζί μου την κατασκευή... Τελικά ολη μέρα έψαχνε γιά mainboard και τελικά στήθηκε ο server pentium III 933 MHZ 128 ram. Tην Κυριακή το πρωί, ο *commando* θα κάνει το θαύμα του..... 3 if καινούργια. Κύριοι *προς έρθετε*.........!!!!

Επισυνάπτονται photos απο τον server του nasos (*και ασε κάποιοι .... να λένε οτι φτιάχνουμε express link του κιλού...).*

----------


## commando

::   ::  Α ρε compaq τι εβγαζες (και Ιντελ bios).ρε αυτο θα ειναι αθανατο!
Compaq forever!Παιζει ανταλλαγη?
αιτηση αποδοσης c-class.....

----------


## senius

Σήμερα στήθηκε ο *server* και τα *δύο πρώτα* πιάτα για την σύνδεση του *1ου B.B. Link* με τον titanas (#8221). Το δεύτερο πιάτο στράφηκε προς την Νίκαια γιά scan στα 5 giga σε Α, σαν *awmn-nasos765-test*, για ενδιαφερόμενους που θέλουν Link απο περιοχες Πειραιά εως Αιγάλεω. Ευχαριστούμε για την συμετοχή του commando (#757 ::  με τα χρυσά χέρια του, του titanas (#8221) και του Tzila (#9077), που βοήθησαν. Σε σύνολο θα στηθούν 4 Links.!!

Επισυνάπτονται photos

----------


## commando

Με υπομονη ολα γινονται.Πολυ ποιοτικη υποδειγματικη κατασκευη.λιγο κεντραρισμα κ ρυθμισεις αυριο θελει αν επιτρεπουν οι συνθηκες και θα περασουν τα πρωτα routes.
Παιζει η μητρικη να μην εχει επιλογη halt on no error και να ζητα το keyboard πολλα compaq ειναι ετσι κ δεν το θυμηθηκα κ εγω γιαυτο δεν μας φορτωνε ΜΙΚΡΟΤΙΚ μετα απο reboot αλλα αυτο θα επιβεβαιωθει αυριο μαλλον,ισως εχει καπου επιλογη,αλλιως κανουμε πατεντα.
Anyway καλη αρχη τα αγαθα κοποις κτωνται  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Με υπομονη ολα γινονται.Πολυ ποιοτικη υποδειγματικη κατασκευη.λιγο κεντραρισμα κ ρυθμισεις αυριο θελει αν επιτρεπουν οι συνθηκες και θα περασουν τα πρωτα routes.
> Παιζει η μητρικη να μην εχει επιλογη halt on no error και να ζητα το keyboard πολλα compaq ειναι ετσι κ δεν το θυμηθηκα κ εγω γιαυτο δεν μας φορτωνε ΜΙΚΡΟΤΙΚ μετα απο reboot αλλα αυτο θα επιβεβαιωθει αυριο μαλλον,ισως εχει καπου επιλογη,αλλιως κανουμε πατεντα.
> Anyway καλη αρχη τα αγαθα κοποις κτωνται


Γιώργο , αύριο φρόντισα να επιστραφεί το P3 933 MHZ απο εκει που το πήραμε και να μας δώσουν αλλο, επίσης δίνω στον nasos αύριο το P3 500 MHZ το εφεδρικό το δικό μου, για να σηκώσει το Link του *titana*. Συνενοήθηκα με τον Κώστα Thunder (#4266) να παμε να σηκώσουμε πιάτο στον Thanasis (ή Digenis) (#1124), για να σηκώσουμε το δεύτερο link του nasos και το Σάββατο μπαίνει το τρίτο πιάτο επάνω, για link προς* Νίκαια* η *Κορυδαλλό*. Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται απο τις περιοχές αυτές ας στήλει *pm* για να γινει η 4η και τελική σύνδεση του κόμβου nasos765, με *Κεραμεικό με τον senius #10636*.!!!!!!!

----------


## commando

senius o ασπρος σιφουνας!Καλα ο Thunder ειναι εγγυηση εννοειται αν εχει χρονο το πρωι, αυριο θα ειστε κομπλε.!
Η μητρικη οντως πρεπει να μη παιζει Halt on no error ρε γαμωτο!Δεν θυμαμαι το μοντελο να σιγουρευτω.
Anyway απογευματα θα ειμαι εδω ,αλλα μου τελειωσαν οι μπυρες απο Πολωνια ομως!

----------


## costas43gr

Καλη αρχη και καλοριζικος ο κομβος.

Θα μιλησουμε αυριο αν προλαβω με τον digenis να δουμε τι θα βγει.
Αν ειναι να αλαξετε μητρικη μονο για το keyboard να χωσουμε ενα μεσα στο κουτι να τελειωνει, μην παει χαμενη.

----------


## senius

> senius o ασπρος σιφουνας!Καλα ο Thunder ειναι εγγυηση εννοειται αν εχει χρονο το πρωι, αυριο θα ειστε κομπλε.!
> Η μητρικη οντως πρεπει να μη παιζει Halt on no error ρε γαμωτο!Δεν θυμαμαι το μοντελο να σιγουρευτω.
> Anyway απογευματα θα ειμαι εδω ,αλλα μου τελειωσαν οι μπυρες απο Πολωνια ομως!


Καλά ρε commanto με *δύο* μπύρες να την βγάλεις κι εσύ? Δεν ξέρεις οτι τον nasos καλύτερα να τον ντήνεις παρα να τον ..... ποτίζεις? Δεν έφερνες κι εσύ ολη την Πολώνια με τις μπύρες της...... κι εσύ? Εγώ απ' οτι ξέρεις............... *δεν πίνω................*.!!! (νερό)

----------


## commando

> Καλη αρχη και καλοριζικος ο κομβος.
> 
> Θα μιλησουμε αυριο αν προλαβω με τον digenis να δουμε τι θα βγει.
> Αν ειναι να αλαξετε μητρικη μονο για το keyboard να χωσουμε ενα μεσα στο κουτι να τελειωνει, μην παει χαμενη.


[email protected] 
Θα αφησω κατω τα κυαλια αν θες χτυπα και παρτα.
Κοιτα να δεις εχει μια τρυπα προς Διγενη αλλα θελει καποια μετακομιση φαινεται μια Grid του Διγενη παντως.
Η μητρικη ειναι πολυ καλη οντως και εγω προτεινω να το δουμε πριν την γυρισουμε,ασε τον senius να λεει ,ειναι πολυ σιφουνας αυτος  ::   ::   ::  .
Με ενημερωνετε αν χρειαστειτε σωληνα U η κατι αλλο,μετα τις 7 θα ειμαι σπιτι.
edit καπως ετσι δηλαδη οι μπυρες στο Νασο senius?
http://www.pije.piwko.pl/

----------


## vegos

> Θα μιλησουμε αυριο αν προλαβω με τον digenis να δουμε τι θα βγει.


Tώρα που το θυμήθηκα.. Αύριο το πρωϊ θα είμαι σπίτι.. Χτύπα κανα τηλέφωνο αν είναι...

----------


## nasos765

*Ευχαριστώ* όλους σας για την προσπάθεια και την βοήθεια που μου εχετε προσφέρει για να *σηκωθεί ο κόμβος*. Υπάρχουν μερικά προβληματάκια με το *mainboard*, το οποίο θα λυθεί μέσα στην ημέρα.

----------


## senius

*ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ*... nasos765, καλορίζικο το *1ο B.B. Link* με τον titana που εδω και αρκετή ώρα, η ταχύτυτα ρέει άφθονα στον υπολογιστή σου. (Τελικά έπαιξε το νέο mainboard του server, που είχε problem). Με όλη μου την καλή διάθεση, οπως και του commanto, θά τρέξουμε με full ταχύτητα για να κάνεις τα άλλα δύο Link. Το 4ο είναι δικό μου προς τα εμένα...............
Ευχαριστούμε την γρήγορη δουλειά που έκανε ο* σίφουνας* Κώστας Thunder (#4266) γιά να γίνει σήμερα ολη η τελική ρύθμiση εκ μέρους του titana.!!!

----------


## commando

> *ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ*... nasos765, καλορίζικο το *1ο B.B. Link* με τον titana που εδω και αρκετή ώρα, η ταχύτυτα ρέει άφθονα στον υπολογιστή σου. (Τελικά έπαιξε το νέο mainboard του server, που είχε problem). Με όλη μου την καλή διάθεση, οπως και του commanto, θά τρέξουμε με full ταχύτητα για να κάνεις τα άλλα δύο Link. Το 4ο είναι δικό μου προς τα εμένα...............
> Ευχαριστούμε την γρήγορη δουλειά που έκανε ο* σίφουνας* Κώστας Thunder (#4266) γιά να γίνει σήμερα ολη η τελική ρύθμiση εκ μέρους του titana.!!!


Καλοριζικος!
Ο Τhunder εγραψε παλι!!Η μητρικη αλλαχτηκε σε χρονο DT (προτιμηστε κανα nc πρωτα παιδες!)και εγιναν 1-2 τελικες ρυθμισεις MIKROTIK ακομα απο Thunder που ειχα ισως ξεχασει και εγω να βαλω στο BGP και θελει ενα κεντραρισματακι ακομα για φουλ 30αρι bandwith.
Senius μακους δεν σου βγαζουμε σουβλακι με Κορυδαλλο>Κεραμεικο ετσι να σκασεις,πρωτα θα κερασεις μπυρα Redd's.....
Αντε να ανεβαινουμε!!

----------


## senius

*commanto έγραψε*
Senius μακους δεν σου βγαζουμε σουβλακι με Κορυδαλλο>Κεραμεικο ετσι να σκασεις,πρωτα θα κερασεις μπυρα Redd's.....
Αντε να ανεβαινουμε!!

*senius έγραψε*
Καλύτερα να με ντύνετε παρά να με ποτίζετε, αλλά την *χαρά* που πήρα σήμερα με τον nasos765, δεν παίζεται. Την Κυριακή στο τελικό κεντράρισμα, θα κερνάω μπύρες ολων των κρατών......... γιά πολύ καιρό !!

----------


## nasos765

Από σήμερα το 1ο link με *titana (#8221)* παίζει κανονικά χάρις την βοήθεια του *Thunder (#4266)* που έβαλε την υπογραφή του στην ολοκλήρωση του link. *Ευχαριστώ* οσους βοήθησαν ονομαστικά: *commando (#757*, *titana (#8221)*, *senius (#10636)*, *Thunder (#4266)*, γιά την έναρξη αυτού του link, που θα γίνει καλύτερο με μια ρύθμιση ακόμα. *Τώρα πάμε γι' άλλα*  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ετοιμασε πιατο και τα σχετικα και γυρνατο προς digenis #1124 και μολις βρεθει λιγος χρονος να το κεντραρουμε. Το λεω να εισαι ετοιμος απο μερια σου, γιατι με τον Θαναση ειναι λιγο περιεργα απο θεμα ωραριου δουλειας.
Καλος ηρθες.

----------


## costas43gr

Πριν λιγο τελειωσαμε την εγκατασταση με τον Θαναση #1124 και ενα πιατο βλεπει, θεωρητικα παντα, προς τα εσενα.
Οσο για την οπτικη δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι υπαρχει λογο μιας μεγαλης πολυκατοικιας που κοβει σχεδον ολη την οπτικη προς τα εκει.
Εχει ενα ανοιγμα και σε αυτο το σημειο βαλαμε το πιατο.
Γυρνα κανα πιατο και κανε scan σε a να δουμε τι θα γινει.......  ::

----------


## senius

> Πριν λιγο τελειωσαμε την εγκατασταση με τον Θαναση #1124 και ενα πιατο βλεπει, θεωρητικα παντα, προς τα εσενα.
> Οσο για την οπτικη δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι υπαρχει λογο μιας μεγαλης πολυκατοικιας που κοβει σχεδον ολη την οπτικη προς τα εκει.
> Εχει ενα ανοιγμα και σε αυτο το σημειο βαλαμε το πιατο.
> Γυρνα κανα πιατο και κανε scan σε a να δουμε τι θα γινει.......



Χθες το απόγευμα, ο *nasos* γύρισε το πιάτο πανω στον digeni και εχει κεντράρει επάνω του σαν *awmn-nasos-test*. To πιάτο του digeni πρεπει να μπει εκει που είναι η greed, λόγω κατι καμινάδων που είναι μπροστά. Με τα κυάλια σε βλέπαμε μιά χαρά, την περασμένη Κυριακή μαζί με τον commando. 
Ραντεβού λοιπόν την Κυριακή το πρωι γύρω στις 10.30, στις ταράτσες μας.

----------


## costas43gr

Δεν νομιζω να βλεπατε την grid του Θαναση, γιατι απο εκει πανω δεν ειδαμε τιποτα, τα κοβει ολα η πολυκατοικια με τα τουβλα.
Οπως κοιταζετε προς τον 1124 υπαρχει ενα κενο δεξια, εκει ειναι το πιατο που εκπεμπει σε a.
Καλο ειναι να το δουμε ολοι μαζι μπας και βγαλουμε ακρη....
Στο wind η φωτο ειναι αυτη?

----------


## senius

> Δεν νομιζω να βλεπατε την grid του Θαναση, γιατι απο εκει πανω δεν ειδαμε τιποτα, τα κοβει ολα η πολυκατοικια με τα τουβλα.
> Οπως κοιταζετε προς τον 1124 υπαρχει ενα κενο δεξια, εκει ειναι το πιατο που εκπεμπει σε a.
> Καλο ειναι να το δουμε ολοι μαζι μπας και βγαλουμε ακρη....
> Στο wind η φωτο ειναι αυτη?


Kώστα δες την photo , οπως ειδαμε με τα κυαλια

----------


## player_765

Καλορίζικος και ο *client* player_765 (#11714)

----------


## vegos

> Kώστα δες την photo , οπως ειδαμε με τα κυαλια


Xμ.. Την ραδιοερασιτεχνική κεραία που έχει, την βλέπετε; Την Omni; 
Είναι πιο δύσκολο, αλλά πιο ψηλά...

----------


## commando

εχω τα κυαλια θα το δουμε που ειναι.

----------


## lakis

Τιτάνας
Eπέστρεψα στην Αθήνα. Ενημέρωσέ με για το πότε μπορείς να στοχεύσουμε καλύτερα.

----------


## nasos765

Την Omni την βλέπουμε, επίσης και την grid που βλέπει τον Macabre Sunsets (#4079). Πάντος απο το scan που έκανα σε A είδα μόνο το σήμα διασύνδεσης των petaloudas (#6353) και avl (#402 :: . Αυτό θα πρέπει να το δούμε καλύτερα απο κοντά, την Κυριακή.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ε, τοτε το πιατο δεν κοιταζει καλα προς τα εκει. (Αν και φοβαμε το καλωδιο-pigtail)

----------


## nasos765

> Τιτάνας
> Eπέστρεψα στην Αθήνα. Ενημέρωσέ με για το πότε μπορείς να στοχεύσουμε καλύτερα.


Καλός ήρθες Κώστα. Αν μπορείς και εσυ την Κυριακή να κάνουμε την στόχευση, που θα είμαστε και μεγάλο team, ενημέρωσέ με.

----------


## senius

Το κολλητάρι μου, ο commando .... θα έρθει?

----------


## nasos765

> Ε, τοτε το πιατο δεν κοιταζει καλα προς τα εκει. (Αν και φοβαμε το καλωδιο-pigtail)


Αν είχε πρόβλημα το καλωδιο-pigtail θα έπιανα το σήμα αυτό της διασύνδεσης; Και αν ναι, γιατί οχι και αλλα σήματα πιο κοντινά;

----------


## costas43gr

Δεν λεω για το δικο σου, αλλα του Θαναση 1124.  ::  

Τσεκ τα πιμι σου.  ::

----------


## commando

> Το κολλητάρι μου, ο commando .... θα έρθει?


Παντα μεσα ο commando....εννοειται με μπυρες σαγανακια παστουρμα και δε συμαζευεται ε...

----------


## acoul

> Το κολλητάρι μου, ο commando .... θα έρθει?


καλά η γυναίκα δεν ρίχνει καμιά παντόφλα με όλες αυτές τις εξορμήσεις ... ??

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Το κολλητάρι μου, ο commando .... θα έρθει?
> 
> 
> καλά η γυναίκα δεν ρίχνει καμιά παντόφλα με όλες αυτές τις εξορμήσεις ... ??


Ποιανου η γυναίκα ?

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> ...


ρητορική ήταν η ερώτηση ... του κάθε εμπλεκόμενου, δεν είπα σύζυγος ...  ::

----------


## nasos765

Αυτές τις μέρες ο κόμβος nasos765, θα τοποθετήσει *UPS στον server*, καθός και τρίτο πιάτο προς Νίκαια, Κορυδαλλό, στους 2,4 για test και scan με Awmn-nasos765-test, γιά δημιουργία *3ου B.B. Link*. Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στήλει pm.

----------


## nasos765

Σήμερα 14/2/07 τοποθετήθηκε πιάτο 80 cm προς Νίκαια με εκπομπή στα 2,4 Ghz με SSID *awmn-nasos765- test for bb*. Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει pm. Παραθέτω αποτελέσματα από το scan.

----------


## senius

Με το καλό το 3ο, και το 4ο B.B. Link.

----------


## tzila

Και απο μένα τα καλορίζικα και με πολλά πολλά link's .
Γερά Θανάση !!!!!!

----------


## acoul

μπράβο παίδες ... βάλτε τα γυαλιά στα μεγάλα ψάρια ...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

λίγο αργά κι ελπίζω να το 'χετε δεί ήδη αλλά ας το πώ καλού κακου...

λαστιχοταινία στα connectors στα feeders δε βλέπω... εγώ το 'δα να αντέχει 3-4 βροχούλες έτσι το δικό μου... και μετά ψαχνόμουνα....

κομάντο? Βάλατε?  ::

----------


## commando

Ναι βεβαια θα βαλει αν δεν εχει βαλει ηδη του τοπα και επισης κολλα στην ταπα ή σακουλα ειχα προτεινει με λαστιχοταινια στις παρυφες.
Νομιζω αν θυμαμαι οτι την ταπα την ειχαν κολλησει ηδη ομως.
Απο αυριο θα αρχισει η εγκατασταση ups 700VA ωστε ο κομβος να εχει υψηλη διαθεσιμοτητα τωρα που θα βγουν τα υπολοιπα λινκς.Ο Αγιος Δημητριος δε τα παει καλα με ΔΕΗ.
Το λινκ με τιτανα σταθεροποιηθηκε -40 σημα και βλεπουμε τι θα γινει με Διγενη απο κοντινους κ ο,τι αλλο κατσει γενικα την Κυριακη (εκτος και βρεχει.)

----------


## nasos765

> λίγο αργά κι ελπίζω να το 'χετε δεί ήδη αλλά ας το πώ καλού κακου...
> 
> λαστιχοταινία στα connectors στα feeders δε βλέπω... εγώ το 'δα να αντέχει 3-4 βροχούλες έτσι το δικό μου... και μετά ψαχνόμουνα....
> 
> κομάντο? Βάλατε?


Σωστή η παρατήρησή σου όμως η εγκατάσταση δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ακόμα, έχω σκοπό να βάλω τα καλώδια σε σπηράλ Κουβίδη και να μονώσω τα feeders και τα connectors. Εως τότε ελπίζω να μην βρέχει.  ::  Θα το δείς στις νέες photo ολοκληρωμένο.

----------


## commando

αυτοι οι ραδιοπειρατες ειναι τρελαμμενοι!

----------


## senius

Εγώ πάντος δεν ανοίκω στους τρελούς, ε commando ?

----------


## commando

εσυ οχι ταχεις ξεπερασει τα αυτοφωρα παρε τον Αττικα να του πεις εσυ τι τραβαγες,να μαθει...

----------


## senius

Ημουνα 3 μερες στο αυτόφωρο 27 Οκτωβρίου οταν με έπιασε το ραδιογωνιόμετρο, με τον σταθμο στα F.M. που είχα για δέκα χρόνια (531 F.M. stereo), το 1984 λόγο αργιών 3 μέρες είχα χάσει επαφή με τον κόσμο. Ας τα Γιώργο. Πολύ ψύλλο ...φίλε μου, η απομόνωση μέσα. Ασε που με βγάλανε και με photo στις εφημερίδες τότε. Ξινόμουνα μέχρι που πέρασα το δικαστήριο.

----------


## commando

> Ημουνα 3 μερες στο αυτόφωρο 27 Οκτωβρίου οταν με έπιασε το ραδιογωνιόμετρο, με τον σταθμο στα F.M. που είχα για δέκα χρόνια (531 F.M. stereo), το 1984 λόγο αργιών 3 μέρες είχα χάσει επαφή με τον κόσμο. Ας τα Γιώργο. Πολύ ψύλλο ...φίλε μου, η απομόνωση μέσα. Ασε που με βγάλανε και με photo στις εφημερίδες τότε. Ξινόμουνα μέχρι που πέρασα το δικαστήριο.


λες να καλεσουμε το Σαββοπουλο παλι να βοηθησει και μας να ακουστουμε στην ΕΡΤ και σε ολη την Ελλαδα που θεωρουμαστε πειρατες εν ετη 2007?????που ναξερε οτι τα ραδιοφωνα θα βγαιναν με streaming μετα απο 20χρονια.....
Εγω λεω να του πουμε.....

----------


## kostas531

Εμαθα οτι κάνεις εντατικές εργασίες για να στήσεις τα επόμενα 3 B.B. Link, αληθεύει?????  ::

----------


## senius

> Εμαθα οτι κάνεις εντατικές εργασίες για να στήσεις τα επόμενα 3 B.B. Link, αληθεύει?????


Φήμες είναι Κώστα.
Πάντος το Σάββατο έμαθα οτι ο commando θα κερνάει μπύρες με τις συνδέσεις των B.B Links!!!

----------


## commando

μπυρα με τι γευση μηλο -λεμονι -φραγκοσταφυλλο?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kostas531

> μπυρα με τι γευση μηλο -λεμονι -φραγκοσταφυλλο?


Ρε Θανάση μου έχουν πει οτι ο commando δεν αντέχει να πίνει...............νερό..........!!!

----------


## nasos765

Ρε Θανάση μου έχουν πει οτι ο commando δεν αντέχει να πίνει...............νερό..........!!![/quote] 
Θα το δείς το ΣΚ που θα βγάλουμε το αλλο link, αν το επιτρέπει ο καιρός πάντα. Ελα να βοηθήσεις να καταναλώσουμε το.......... νερό.  ::

----------


## senius

> Ρε Θανάση μου έχουν πει οτι ο commando δεν αντέχει να πίνει...............νερό..........!!!


Θα το δείς το ΣΚ που θα βγάλουμε το αλλο link, αν το επιτρέπει ο καιρός πάντα. Ελα να βοηθήσεις να καταναλώσουμε το.......... νερό.  :: [/quote]


Εμφιαλωμένο Λουτράκι....πινει ο *commando*!, Δεν ξέρω το νέο αιμα, kostas531 τι ρόλο βαράει.?

----------


## commando

Επισης ενιοτε πεινω και αιμα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kostas531

> Επισης ενιοτε πεινω και αιμα


lol !!!  ::

----------


## senius

Εργα δεν βλέπω και στεναχωριέμαι,........................

----------


## commando

Σε 1-2 μερες θα βγει το λινκ Νασος765-Διγενης c/o Thunder...Και εγω διπλα για κεντραρισματα..(Εχω λιγο τρεξιμο με συνεντευξεις και χτιζουν πολυκατοικια διπλα μας και βλεπω ολο το σπιτι να ερχεται κατω μαζι με τον κομβο  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## costas43gr

Αποψε θα εχουμε το feeder για a στου Θαναση #1124, οποτε το ΣΚ εκτος απροοπτου το λινκ με Νασο θα βγει, μιας και τελικα επιβεβεωθηκε η οπτικη απο μεριας Θαναση.

Η επομενη κινηση ειναι να βγει ενα καλο λινκ ακομα απο Θαναση, με Αργυρουπολη - Ελληνικο, μιας και βλεπει αρκετα καλα προς τα εκει και κανουμε την γεφυρα που ψαχνουμε προς τα εκει.

----------


## nasos765

> Σε 1-2 μερες θα βγει το λινκ Νασος765-Διγενης c/o Thunder...Και εγω διπλα για κεντραρισματα..(Εχω λιγο τρεξιμο με συνεντευξεις και χτιζουν πολυκατοικια διπλα μας και βλεπω ολο το σπιτι να ερχεται κατω μαζι με τον κομβο      )


Το ΣΚ λοιπόν μετά την ολοκλήρωση του link με Θανάση #1124, οπως θα είμαστε ολοι μαζί, να βάλουμε και καμία αντηρίδα στο σπίτι του comando.

----------


## commando

Και μερικα μονομπλοκ παρακαλω αν εχετε....Σημειωση μετα το Νασος Διγενης παμε για ενεργοποιηση Διγενης-Κοκι.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Σήμερα Σάββατο 24-02-2007 με πάρα πολλά μποφόρ, καταφέραμε να βγεί το *2ο B.B. Link* με τον Digenis.
Αναμονή τώρα γιά το 3ο link προς Νίκαι!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

*Καλορίζικος* και στους, Ενεργούς Ax & Bx κόμβους.!!
Αντε τώρα, ετοίμασε και τα άλλα 2 B.B. Lινκ.

----------


## nasos765

> *Καλορίζικος* και στους, Ενεργούς Ax & Bx κόμβους.!!
> Αντε τώρα, ετοίμασε και τα άλλα 2 B.B. Lινκ.


Ευχαριστώ Κώστα , εσένα όπως επίσης, τον Θανάση *Digenis* και τον Κώστα *thunder* που βοήθησαν να βγει το link με digenis, παρόλα τα μποφόρ που επικρατούσαν το Σάββατο. 
Χθες Κυριακή έκανα ρύθμιση στο πιάτο μου και κατάφερα να φέρω το σήμα στο -45, βέβαια πρέπει να γίνει καλύτερη στήριξη στον ιστό του Θανάση και οι τελικές ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## kostas531

Νάσο σου εύχομαι πολλά link και πολλά traffic!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Εμαθα οτι γίνονται ενέργειες και εργασίες για το 3ο και 4ο B.B. Link σου!! Αληθεύει ταρατσόβιε ... παλιέ FMτζή, Νάσο?

Κοίτα τα έργα σου:

----------


## nasos765

Υπάρχουν δύο ... ορφανά B.B.Link σε Α σε access point στα 5 giga με ssid : *awmn-nasos765-testbb*, που το ένα κοιτάει Νίκαια και το άλλο κοιτάει Πειραιά, άντε βρέ παιδιά να κάνουμε και τα αλλα δύο B.b. Link που είναι if ελεύθερα! Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στήλει pm.

----------


## senius

> Υπάρχουν δύο ... ορφανά B.B.Link σε Α σε access point στα 5 giga με ssid : *awmn-nasos765-testbb*, που το ένα κοιτάει Νίκαια και το άλλο κοιτάει Πειραιά


Σήμερα με τον καιρό να μήν μας θέλει.... παρέα με τον nasos765, κάναμε διάφορες εργασίες στον κόμβο του όπως: 
Εγινε αναβάθμηση στο mikrotik, περάστηκε *quagga* απο τον kostas43 (thunder), κατέβηκαν τα πιάτα και ξαναστήθηκαν απο την αρχή με άλλη κλήση μέσω προεκτάσεων, *έγινε δόμηση* γιά άλλα δύο Β.Β. link εκτός απο τα 4 υπάρχων, & περάστηκαν καλώδια χωνευτά lan και 220V, απο την ταράτσα πρός τους υπολογιστές του σπιτιού.
*Να ..σκασουν οι οχθροί...*

Επισυνάπτονται μερικές photo απο την κατασκευή:

----------


## senius

Το αποτέλεσμα των εργασιών πάντος, .......... είχαν αίσιο τέλος.!!
*Εβίβα senius*  !!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

photo:

----------


## commando

ολο το μπραχαμι στις ταρατσες σημερα γουσταααρωωω!Εννοειται η πιο επαγγελματικη καλωδιωση αλλα απο ραδιοπειρατες τι περιμενεις,εμπειρια στις καλωδιωσεις κ αποκαλωδιωσεις.

----------


## senius

> ολο το μπραχαμι στις ταρατσες σημερα γουσταααρωωω!Εννοειται η πιο επαγγελματικη καλωδιωση αλλα απο ραδιοπειρατες τι περιμενεις,εμπειρια στις καλωδιωσεις κ αποκαλωδιωσεις.


commando εχασες!

----------


## nasos765

Δεν έχω να πω τίποτα άλλο, τα είπε και τα *ήπιε* όλα ο *senius*. Οι εικόνες μιλάνε μόνες τους. Το μόνο που μένει τώρα είναι να γίνουν και τα άλλα 2 bb link προς Νίκαια και Πειραιά. Άντε βρε παιδιά τώρα που ήμαστε ζεστοί…..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

κεραίες του νασος 765 δώρο οι φωτογραφίες...

----------


## senius

Γιά σου βρε Νάσο, με τις καλλιτεχνικές κατασκευές σου.
Φέρε το traffic απο την Νίκαια με το 3ο link και στήσε και τα άλλα 3 B.B. link σύντομα, *μιά που έχεις 3 if ελεύθερα*!!!

Αντε να δούμε ποιός θα μας συνδέσει μεταξύ μας.......

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> O κόμβος είναι μερακλίδικος....και σένιος σαν τον senius. Στιβαρή και καλή κατασκευή με σημασία στη λεπτομέρεια. Το ίδιο απο ότι βλέπω έχει γίνει και στον κόμβο του Nasos765, και οι δύο φέρουν την υπογραφή της συνεργασίας του διδύμου Νάσος-Κώστας.
> Μπράβο παιδιά !!!!!!! 
> 
> 
> Αυτά που είδες *klarabel* είναι αποτελέσματα, μετά από πολλά *meeting* του Κώστα *senius* και εμένα. χικ.....χικ. Γι' αυτό θα πρέπει να το κανονίζουμε πιο συχνά.






> Θέλω να απαντήσω κάτι στον nasos765 *με την αξία του*.
> 
> Μπορεί να είμαστε νέοι εγώ με τον nasos765 στο AWMN, αλλά τουλάχιστον ..... οσοι μας γνώρισαν και μας .... έζησαν αυτον τον καιρό σε έργα και στησήματα κόμβων..... εδώ είμαστε βρε παιδιά, ας ποστάρουν κάτι παράξενο η άσχημο που είδανε για το ΔΥΔΙΜΟ senius-nasos765. Τουλάχιστον αυτο το express που έζησαν στο ταρατσόβιο σύστημα, θα εχουν να το λένε..!!
> 
> *Ας ποστάρουνε* οσοι έχουν κάτι να πουνε γιά τους παλαιούς ραδιοερασιτέχνες της δεκαετίας 80's που στήνανε σταθμους στα FM, με κεραίες collinear 15άμετρες. Γιατί καποιοι τους ενοχλούνε. Ολα λίγο πολύ στον αέρα ειναι και στην οπτική επαφη. Το μυαλό θέλει λίγο να δουλεύει ... μόνο.


Κώστας senius ..... με παράπονο,,,,,

----------


## senius

> Έγινε δοκιμή με τον sas #7163 για link και μέχρι στιγμής πάει καλά,από την μεριά μου(-56 me tx1) ελπίζω να πάει καλά το Link to 3o μου...Υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο ακόμη θα ήθελα πρός <Καλλιθέα>...Για να δούμε.....





> Μπράβο...ο νάσος έκανε σήμερα δοκιμή με τον sas, με την βοήθεια μου και του matsoulas στην ταράτσα και πάει καλά μέχρι στιγμής....Είδωμεν...άντε να φτιαχτεί και λίγο το routing από εδώ και πέρα...Μην επαναπαύεσθε....
> και πάλι μπράβο για τις κατασκευές σου είναι άπαιχτες....



Μπράβο Νίκο είσαι άξιος , να μπαίνουνε τα πράγματα σε μιά σεiρά και με σένα, ο στόχος μου απο την αρχή άλλωστε, ειναι να φέρω τον nasos765, οσο πιο κοντά σε μένα να του δώσω το τεράστιο traffic που έχει ο κόμβος μου, αρα καλά traffic με τον *sas* που έφτιαξες, μιά που *βοήθησες* σήμερα τον κόμβο sas να κάνει link ταυτόχρονα και με τον nasos765.
Μπράβο Νίκο και πάλι!!
Περιμένουμε τώρα το ενδιαφέρον για τα άλλα 3 if που έχει ελεύθερα ο nasos765, με ποιούς θα συνδεθεί...............
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ποιός θα συνδέσει εμένα με τον nasos765.!!!

----------


## tzila

Θανάση το έκανες πάλι το "θαύμα" σου ....
Μπράβο για το νέο link , σειρά εχουν τώρα τα άλλα 3 .Άντε γιατί σε περιμένει και ο Senius για να συνδεθεί στον ενδοιάμεσό σου ..  ::

----------


## commando

nice commandos

----------


## nasos765

Επίσημα πλέον από σήμερα λειτουργεί και το 3ο link με *sas #7163*. Να είναι καλά όλα τα παιδιά που έβαλαν το χεράκι τους και τις γνώσεις τους. Προχωράμε αργά και σταθερά και ελπίζω να το φάμε το λοφάκι που βρίσκετε ανάμεσα από εμένα και τον *senius*. Στην ανάγκη, με κανένα ουσκάκι, θα το βλέπουμε ίσωμα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Αχ βρέ Βαγγέλη Warlock, τι όνειρο να έβλεπες σήμερα..... !!!!!
> Λοιπόν παιδιά τον Βαγγέλη τον έχει πιάσει πάρα πολύ άγχος γιατί τρέχει απο σήμερα με ταχύτητα *Βέγγος*.
> Αλλάζει ριζικά την κατασκευή του κόμβο του, τις επόμενες μέρες στήνετε ταρατσοπισί, πάνω στον ιστό, οπότε θα έχει τις μισές σε μέτρα καθόδους, καθώς ο ιστός και τα πιάτα θα ξαναστηθούν από την αρχή, με άλλη δόμηση πάνω στον ιστό. Θα ποσταριστούν και οι ανάλογες photos απο την κατασκευή του.
> 
> Πάντα με την σφραγίδα & δόμηση, και του *senius*!!!!!!!
> Ποιός θα τον πιάνει τώρα τον Warlock.


nasos765, τελικά οι προσδοκίες μας και τα έργα μας, σιγά σιγά πιάνουν τόπο με την σφραφίδα των κατασκευών μας.
Καλορίζικο και το *τρίτο link* σου λοιπόν, σε αναμονή και τα άλλα 3 if που έχεις ελεύθερα.

----------


## senius

> Δεν σε προλαβαίνει κανείς Κώστα...!  
> 
> Πραγματικά αφου έλυσα και το πρόβλημα που είχε προκύψει μετά από το meeting Πατησίων με το μηχάνημά μου (αυτά τα reboot θα μου προκαλέσουν εγκεφαλικό!), περνάμε σε άλλη φάση με την μεταφορά του PC σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί (φώτο θα ποσταρηστούν μετά), την ανάρτησή του στον ιστό, και την προσαρμογή καλωδίων μικρότερου μήκους (με την ελπίδα καλύτερης απόδοσης).
> 
> Έτσι, θα πέσει ο κόμβος από την Πέμπτη και, αν πάνε όλα, το Σάββατο θα ανέβει θεριομένο!
> 
> Ζητώ την κατανόηση όσων επιρρεάζω...  
> 
> Πρέπει να γίνει και ιδιαίτερη αναφορά στον Κώστα (Senius) που ήρθε σαν καλο-οργανωμένος ανεμοστρόβιλος να σηκώσει το βάρος των προκαταρκτικών εργασίων του κουτιού (εγώ δεν μπορούσα παρά να κάθομαι στο πλάι και να θαυμάζω και που και που να κρατάω σταθερό το κουτί... (κατά τα άλλα μαζί το φτιάχναμε!).




*Ουδέν σχόλιον*.

----------


## senius

> Σήμερα το πρωί έγιναν εργασίες στον ιστό του Θανάση *Digeni* για την καλύτερη στήριξή του, ώστε να αντέχει τα μποφόρ των προηγούμενων ημερών και ρύθμιση των πιάτων και από τις δύο μεριές. Τώρα παίζουμε από -70 που ήταν στα -42. Άντε και καλά traffic.



Αντε βρε naso, σου το έχω ξαναπεί ... είσαι μεγάλος καλλιτέχνης με μεράκι.!!!
Πιστεύω *σύντομα να συνδεθείς και με τα άλλα 3 if* που έχεις ελεύθερα. !!!

----------


## nasos765

Ο κόμβος θα είναι *down* για μία ώρα λόγω εργασιών.

----------


## nasos765

> Ο κόμβος θα είναι *down* για μία ώρα λόγω εργασιών.


*UP* και πάλι  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

thanks nassos γιά την βοήθεια στο καταπληκτικό στήσιμο των αντιρρήδων και την εξύψωση της omni μου στούς αιθέρες πλέον.....Πολυ καλή και μερακλίδικη δουλειά.

----------


## commando

να αφησεις τους μαστορες της περιοχης μας ησυχους μακους  ::   ::   ::  
Αντε περαστικα ρε συ τωρα το εμαθα  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Ο Κόμβος nasos765, έχει γυρίσει ένα 4ο πιάτο προς Φάληρο γιά 4ο B.B Link & 5ο B.B Link.

Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στήλει pm στο [email protected].


Edit : (Τι έχει φτιάξει ...... ο άνθρωπος.......!! )

----------


## jpeppas

Ωραίως...

----------


## senius

Τελικά το *ψώνιο* του .... *ταρατσόβιου*, δεν ξεχάστηκε απο την εποχή της δεκαετίας 80-90, που βγαίναμε στα *F.M*., και στήναμε σταθμούς και collinear με 8 δίπολα, έτσι για το καλό της μπάντας, τότε.

Καλή και παρθένα εποχή των αιθέρων τότε. !!

Στα 42 χρόνια μας, δεν κολλάμε, προχωράμε.

Μπράβο ταρατσόβιε Θανάση. !!!!!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

*EDIT* : Τι φτιάχνει ο man....... !!!

Κι όπως πάντα photos by senius (photo απο την κατασκευή κόμβου του djbill) :

----------


## senius

Νάσο, ξέρεις τι σημαίνει η λέξη *γεννήτρια* by senius ?

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## nasos765

> Νάσο, ξέρεις τι σημαίνει η λέξη *γεννήτρια* by senius ?


Πρέπει να είναι η γεννήτρια των link,  ::  γιατί όποτε την ανοίγεις ξεφυτρώνει και ένα νέο link . Επίσημα πλέον από σήμερα λειτουργεί το τέταρτο link μου με τον *jako #12274* χάρις την γεννήτρια τού senius.......  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

το κόκκινο φωτάκι είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!  ::   ::

----------


## senius

> το κόκκινο φωτάκι είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!


*JollyRoger*, ετοιμάσου για νέο link προς τα πάνω. !!!

----------


## JollyRoger

> JollyRoger, ετοιμάσου για νέο link προς τα πάνω. !!!


πάνω? που πάνω?  ::   :: 



Η δοκιμή με το naso δεν μας έκατσε... 


και εκείνο το if συνδέθηκε σήμερις με #84 alexbo1  ::  ...

(ακόμα δεν αξιώθηκα να ανέβω να το κεντράρω) 
... μάλλον αύριο γιατί σήμερα το 'χεσα  ::

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> JollyRoger, ετοιμάσου για νέο link προς τα πάνω. !!!
> 
> 
> πάνω? που πάνω?  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JollyRoger, εισαι βιαστικός, υπάρχει και ο titanas η ο jako #12274 σαν ενδιάμεσοι, βάλε κι άλλο if, αξίζει, ... αλφαδιά.!!!
Να αφήσουμε τις *διαδρομές*, ορφανές ?
Είσαι πάντα επι των διαδρομών.

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

πάντως... αν έχετε ifs διαθέσιμα...

να ενημερώσω οτι υπάρχει στον Αγ.Δημήτριο κι ο neuro (κόμβος THALI 4260) ο οποίος μου είπε για λινκ, άλλα είχα ήδη απαντήσει στον alexbo1...  ::  ...


Επειδή ανέφερε οτι ψάχνεται καιρό, φαντάζομαι θα εκτιμούσε δεόντως κάποια προσπάθεια  :: 


ps: ο jako είναι απο εκεί που δε βλέπω με την καμία  ::

----------


## tzila

Καλορίζικο Θανάση και το 4ο link ....Πήρες φωτιά τώρα και ποιός σε πιάνει .....  ::   ::   ::  
Σε βλέπω σε λίγο καιρό να βάζεις και 2ο ιστό ....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

JollyRoger ευχαριστώ για την προώθηση. Δυστυχώς προς τη μεριά του nasos765 και γενικά προς εκείνη τη πλευρά δεν έχω καθόλου καθόλου καλή οπτική. Είμαι σύνορα Αγ. Δημήτριο και Άνω Νέα Σμύρνη και είναι χάλια περιοχή για κοντινά links. Συγχαρητήρια για την φανταστική δουλειά και το φοβερό μεράκι nasos765.

----------


## jako_265

Καλημερα σε ολο τον κοσμο Νικος, jako(#12274) εδω, τωρα τι ειναι η γεννητρια του senius να πω την αμαρτια μου δεν ξερω....αλλα το δικο μου πιατο κοιταγε Ρεντη και στο scanarisma επιασα τον Νασο με -82

Μα ειναι δυνατον λεω....μαλλον ανατανακλαση..... μιλαμε στο τηλ....γυρναω πιατο για πλακα -78, ριχνω και λιγο το πιατο προς τα κατω -66, ανεβαινει ο Νασος, το φτανουμε -55 ζοριζω λιγο το πιατο μου προς τα κατω.... γιατι ειναι λιγο μαλακια οι βασεις και βρισκουν ιστο και παει -49...
κλεινω το if , τα ξυλωνω ολα....και βαζω βαση μπρατσο.... το ριχνω λιγο ακομα, και να το το περιφιμου -41. Με λιγα λογια σε 30 λεπτακια βγηκε ενα πανεμορφο bb link.
Σφυγγω τις βιδες και τελειωσα..... μετα ανελαβε ο μεντορας μου, Γιαννης(AIVAnet#11442) μπενει στo microtik και........ ουαλαααα... ολα ετοιμα!!!!!

Αντε Νασο καλο μας trafic!!!!!!!

Οσο για JollyRoger, δυστυχως εγω δεν βλεπω καθολου μεσα απο το φαληρο, ειμαι full open απο πειραια, μοσχατο ρεντη μεχρι και Θρακομακεδονες βλεπω.....
Θα βγαλω σιγουρα αλλα 2 if...... και την αλλη εβδομαδα θα στησω και AP.

----------


## aivanet

Καλορίζικο το νέο λίνκ παιδιά με ΠΟΛΥ Traffic (ανω των 35mbit)  ::

----------


## djbill

Σε βλέπω και για πέμτο link σε λίγο καιρό,και όπως είπε και ο tzila θα βάλεις και 2ο ιστό δίπλα,άντε βρε καλορίκο έτσι δε λένε.... 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Σε λίγες μέρες ετοιμάζεται απο τον nasos765 *access point antenna*, για να εξυπηρετήσει τους γύρω πελάτες.

ΣΤΗΝ ΜΠΡΙΖΑ.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Ο κόμβος του nasos765, εδώ και 8 μέρες είναι σε αυτόματο πιλότο.

Εμεινα διαχειριστής εγώ στον κόμβο του, αλλά αυτό που με στεναχώρησε με τον nasos765, τρέχει στα νοσοκομεία με το πατέρα του.
Κρίμα, εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά.

Περαστικά Θανάση. εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## jako_265

Νασο μου, ως link που εχουμε μαζι να πω και εγω με την σειρα μου τα περαστικα στο πατερα σου, και κουραγιο σε σενα.

Αντε γρηγορα και καλα ξεμπερδεματα....... 

Το Link μας ειναι ειναι τοσο καλο, που δεν χρειαζεται καμια επιβλεψη.

Αντε σε περιμενουμε με την επιστροφη σου με ενα νεα BB LINK!!!!!!!

Χαιρετισμους!!!!

----------


## djbill

Νάσο περαστικά με τον πατέρα σου, και σύντομα να έρθει στο σπίτι. Περαστικά και πάλι.

----------


## nasos765

Ευχαριστώ ολους σας, τελικά ολα καλά με την υγεία του πατέρα μου.

Χθές στον κόμβο, τοποθετήθηκε Sparklan (Prism) minipci κάρτα 802.11b wl-350f σε μονό adaptor για *Access Point*, για τους clients, καθώς και antenna *omni* Pacific 9db.

Επίσης τοποθετήθηκε και 2ο Access Point D-Link DWL-900AP+ με internal antenna για χρήση τοπική.

Ευχαριστώ τον *senius* και τον *djbill*, για την βοήθεια τους. !!

 ::   ::   ::  


Για τους πελάτες client, λειτουργεί *DHCP* όπως και *STATIC* ip.
awmn-9664_nasos765-AP. Kανάλι : 2457

Α. Για σύνδεση και απόδοση καθορισμένης (μόνιμης) διεύθυνσης IP, οι clients πρέπει:
1. Nα κάνετε καταχώρηση της θέσης σας στο WiND.
2. Να κάνετε δήλωση διασύνδεσης πελάτη με το access point αυτό, από την σελίδα διαχείρισης του κόμβου σας στο WiND.
3. Να στείλετε μήνυμα μέσω του link "Αποστολή μηνύματος" στις πληροφορίες του κόμβου μου που αναγράφονται παραπάνω επισυνάπτοντας τα παρακάτω:
i. Όνομα και Eπίθετο.
ii. Ένα τηλέφωνο σας (σταθερό ή κινητό).
iii. Tις mac addresses τόσο του Wireless Adapter (την ασύρματη mac)(π.χ. D-Link 900AP+ ή Linksys WRT54G) όσο και τού/των υπολογιστών-δικτυακών συσκευών (π.χ. print servers) που θέλετε να έχετε στο τοπικό σας LAN.

B. Για τη σωστή λειτουργία των Access Points όλοι οι clients πρέπει να ρυθμίσουν την ισχυ της συσκευής τους στο ελάχιστο δυνατό.

E-Mail : [email protected]

Ευχαριστώ 
Νάσος

----------


## nasos765

Συνέχεια photos :

----------


## commando

καλοριζικος!
Τετοια καλυψη παλι ο Αγιος Δημητριος!!Θα αρχισουμε να το γυρναμε σε σεκτορ.
Ωραιος!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Μπράβο βρε Νάσο, να ξεφουσκώσει και λίγο ο commando απο τους πελάτες client. !!!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Μπράβο βρε Νάσο, να ξεφουσκώσει και λίγο ο commando απο τους πελάτες client. !!!


Περαστικα και απο μενα δεν ειδα τα παραπανω ποστ ναι ξαλαφρωστε με ετσι ετσι.
Τσιμπα ηδη τον πρωτο τον mihalop τον γειτονα σας σας τον χαριζω και με τις ευχες μου και παω να του βαλω φιλτρο ...τον πουλο mihalop οξω απ τη παραγκα μακους  ::   ::  !Ποσες και σημερα μετρας?

----------


## senius

> ναι ξαλαφρωστε με ετσι ετσι.
> Τσιμπα ηδη τον πρωτο τον mihalop τον γειτονα σας σας τον χαριζω και με τις ευχες μου και παω να του βαλω φιλτρο ...τον πουλο mihalop οξω απ τη παραγκα μακους   !Ποσες και σημερα μετρας?


Γιώργο δεν θα την βγάλεις έτσι στο τσάμπα, λέει ο Νάσος.

Θα κεράσεις *μπαλέτες* με μπύρες.

Να πάει άξιο το ΞΕΦΟΡΤΩΜΑ, από τους πελάτες σου, μιας και με τον djbill δουλεύαμε ένα ολόκληρο απόγευμα.

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
>  ναι ξαλαφρωστε με ετσι ετσι.
> Τσιμπα ηδη τον πρωτο τον mihalop τον γειτονα σας σας τον χαριζω και με τις ευχες μου και παω να του βαλω φιλτρο ...τον πουλο mihalop οξω απ τη παραγκα μακους   !Ποσες και σημερα μετρας?
> 
> 
> Γιώργο δεν θα την βγάλεις έτσι στο τσάμπα, λέει ο Νάσος.
> 
> Θα κεράσεις *μπαλέτες* με μπύρες.
> ...


τωρα ειναι καλοκαιρι θα κερνω ουζακι και χταποδακι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Γιώργο ασε τα παλαβά σου και ετοίμασε 60αρι πιάτο, γύρισε το στον nasos765, να τελειώνει η ιστορία του Αγίου Δημητρίου.

Σε ΠΕΡΙΜΈΝΕΙ.

----------


## nasos765

> Γιώργο ασε τα παλαβά σου και ετοίμασε 60αρι πιάτο, γύρισε το στον nasos765, να τελειώνει η ιστορία του Αγίου Δημητρίου.
> 
> Σε ΠΕΡΙΜΈΝΕΙ.


Ακου Γιώργο τι σου λέει ο κουμπάρος μου, σκέψου μόνο.

Είμαι έτοιμος για link με σένα.

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

οπως διαταξετε παω να βρω μια cm6 να κανουμε μια προσπαθεια.Παμε να κανουμε μια ενοποιηση ...ελπιζω να μην εχει στο σκληρο ο Νασος τιποτα τουρκικα τραγουδια και αμανεδες εεε?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> *οπως διαταξετε* παω να βρω μια cm6 να κανουμε μια προσπαθεια.Παμε να κανουμε μια ενοποιηση ...ελπιζω να μην εχει στο σκληρο ο Νασος τιποτα τουρκικα τραγουδια και αμανεδες εεε?


Πρόσεξε μόνο Γιώργο, *λόγω αποστάσης* κόμβων, να κάνετε με λεπτομέρεια το scan σας.

Ετοιμάσου σε μια εβδομαδα να εισαι έτοιμος.

Τις μπαλέτες άστες για τον senius. !!!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Νέο link nasos765(9664) - commando (#757 ::  με Αγιο Δημήτριο, στα -- 0.089km --.

Σήμα -31, tx -2, κλειδωμένο στά 54 mb.

Χρόνος δημιουργίας b.b. link, συντονισμού & routes, 45 min, λόγω αποστάσεως.

Κουμπάρος : senius
Επιμέλεια : senius

ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΟ το *5ο* σου link Νάσο. !!!

----------


## commando

ναι οσο κοιμοσουνα απο τις μπυρες αλλαξα και το γυρισα σε cm6 οποτε με τουρμπο ειμαστε 25/25.mbit
Στα λεγα senius μην πινεις τοσες μπυρες ........  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nasos765

Ναι όντως το 5ο link μου, *nasos765(9664) - commando (#757*, ενώνει πολλά πράγματα στην περιοχή Αγίου Δημητρίου.

Ευχαριστώ τον κουμπάρο Κώστα senius και τον Γιώργο commando, για την δημιουργία αυτού του express link.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tzila

Καλορίζικο Θανάση το νέο σου Link ...  ::  
Δεν σε ποιάνουν απ'ότι φαίνεται ούτε κρύα , ούτε ζέστες ...
Duracell  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Απτοητος ο Κουμπαρος.
Ουτε η ζεστη τον πιανει.

Μεγιες μεγιες  ::

----------


## senius

πάντως καλή πατέντα, σε έναν *τρίμετρο* ιστό, ...... 5 πιάτα 80αρια.
Μπράβο βρε Νάσο. !!

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

Α ρε μπαγάσα έκανες και το 5ο είχες δεν είχες σταματιμό δεν έχεις έγινες μεγάλη υπερδύναμη τώρα.

Αντε καλορίζικο,και εις ανώτερα.

----------


## nasos765

Η συγκεκριμένη mac Addres *00:03:2F:0F:C7:A7*, έφαγε limit, αν θέλει μπορεί να στήλει pm να του δοθεί* static ip*, για να συνεχίσει να τραβάει.

----------


## djbill

> Η συγκεκριμένη mac Addres *00:03:2F:0F:C7:A7*, έφαγε limit, αν θέλει μπορεί να στήλει pm να του δοθεί* static ip*, για να συνεχίσει να τραβάει.


Ρε μπαγάσα κάνουμε και limit τώρα.
Το πύργο τον είδες και δε λες τίποτα? 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Naso, κάποιος κατά λάθος άλλαξε τους κωδικούς μας στο winbox, οπότε και να ήθελα σαν admin να μπω να δώ τι δουλεύει, δεν μπορώ.

Οπότε με το που επιστρέψεις από τις διακοπές σου, ...... ξέρεις.

Ολοι *read* και αυτό περιορισμένο.

----------


## costas43gr

Μια χαρα ειναι, εγω μπηκα κανονικα....
Ακομα δεν την εκανες για μπανια....  ::

----------


## senius

> Μια χαρα ειναι, εγω μπηκα κανονικα....
> Ακομα δεν την εκανες για μπανια....


Α βρε Κώστα , μπάνια κάνω, έτσι νομίζεις, φέρτο δυο μέρες πίσω, η βάλε κωδικούς προσωρινούς και στείλε τους μου σε pm.

PLEASE.....
nasos (διακοπές) , μίλησα μαζί του.

----------


## senius

Ok, δεν ξέρω πώς, αλλά διορθώθηκε.

Εφταιγαν κάποιες διαδρομές από δυτικά προάστια τελικά.

----------


## klarabel

> .....
> Εφταιγαν κάποιες διαδρομές από δυτικά προάστια τελικά.


Α μπά....Τα Δυτικά Προάστια φταίνε !!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Βρε Νάσο θέλω μία εξήγηση και χωρίς παρεξήγηση.

Πως γίνεται ο κόμβος σου, εδώ και δυόμισι μήνες να είναι σε αυτόματο πιλότο επειδή είσαι εκτός Αθήνας απο 15 Ιουνίου και το σημαντικότερο ... πώς γίνεται με *δύο* πεσμένα b.b. link εδώ και δέκα μέρες, από τα πέντε που έχεις, να έχεις τέτοιο traffic , χωρίς να ανοίγεις τίποτα (υπηρεσίες) απο το σπίτι σου?

Η μάγισσα Φούρκα, είσαι?

Η είσαι ο super κόμβος του Αγίου Δημητρίου.

Με θέλεις client στον κόμβο σου?

Θα μου πεις το μυστικό?

Και που να τους πεις ότι έχεις έτοιμο πιάτο προς Πειραιά.

Θα πάρω μετάθεση εκεί να κάνουμε link.
Lol, lol

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Αστο senius το πιάτο για Πειραιά είναι για μένα,μόλις μετακομίσω,μέσα στον Σεπτέμβρη....όπτική επαφή έχω 100% καθαρή,καρφί πού λένε...  ::

----------


## senius

> Αστο senius το πιάτο για Πειραιά είναι για μένα,μόλις μετακομίσω,μέσα στον Σεπτέμβρη....όπτική επαφή έχω 100% καθαρή,καρφί πού λένε...


Σαν κουμπάρος ..... δεν σε δέχομαι Νίκο, τι traffic εγγυάσαι?

Ο nasos765 είναι επίλεκτος.

----------


## mojiro

εστω οτι λογο της περιοχης του ειχε συνολικο traffic X, αρα προσεγγιστικα
σε καθε Link Χ/5.

εαν τωρα εχει το ιδιο συνολικο traffic, συνεπως θα εχει X/3 σε καθε
Link, οπου προφανως X/3 > X/5.

επισης αμα αυτα τα 3 Link συνδεουν 2 τουλαχιστον διαφορετικες ή
απομακρισμενες περιοχες, τοτε ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο αυτο που
συμβαινει.

Ο αριθμος των Link δε προκαλει το traffic αλλα οι συνδεομενες περιοχες.

----------


## nasos765

Ο κόμβος θα είναι *DOWN* για λίγο λόγω εργασιών  ::

----------


## nasos765

*UP* και πάλι  ::

----------


## nasos765

Παρακαλείται ο έχων την mac: 00:09:5B:67:98:C0 να στείλει pm για μόνιμη ip

----------


## Cha0s

> Παρακαλείται ο έχων την mac: 00:09:5B:67:98:C0 να στείλει pm για μόνιμη ip



Παίζει να είναι δική μου η MAC αυτή.
Σου έχω στείλει mail από το wind.  :: 

Edit:



```
00:09:5B	Netgear                # Netgear, Inc.
```

99% είναι δική μου  ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nasos765
> 
> Παρακαλείται ο έχων την mac: 00:09:5B:67:98:C0 να στείλει pm για μόνιμη ip
> 
> 
> 
> Παίζει να είναι δική μου η MAC αυτή.
> Σου έχω στείλει mail από το wind. 
> 
> ...


Ελα ρε Βαγγελη μετακομιζεις διπλα μας?

----------


## Cha0s

Nope.

Έχω συνδέσει ένα φιλαράκι στο δίκτυο.

Τον ψήνω για bb μιας και πιάνει αρκετούς από την περιοχή σας.
Θα το δούμε το θέμα  ::

----------


## senius

> Έχω συνδέσει ένα φιλαράκι στο δίκτυο.


Αντε βρε Νάσο καλορίζικος ο πρώτος σου client *DimisOPC (#8023)* , απο Αγ. Δημήτριο.
Καλά traffic.
Το απόγευμα θα του δωθούν static ips.

Ενημερώθηκε το wind και η αρχική σελίδα.
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nasos765

*Down* ο κόμβος και πάλι λόγω εργασιών, σε λίγο θα δοθούν και static ip στον *DimisOPC (#8023)*.

----------


## nasos765

Κανονικά σε λειτουργία όλα. Εγινε αντικατάσταση του δίσκου με cf

----------


## commando

καλοριζικος o πελατης ::   ::  
πατα make [email protected] server.
Χαιρετισματα στο Senius.

----------


## senius

Ω βρέ naso τι γίνεται?
*nasos765*
http://10.15.172.1/graphs

Πάμε κόντρες 5 link στα 5 ?  ::  

*senius*
http://10.2.173.1/graphs
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nasos765

Βλέπω, Senius, τα πας πολύ καλά, σιγά σιγά με φτάνεις  ::   ::   ::  Το link με τον top έκανε καλή δουλειά.

----------


## nasos765

Παρακαλούνται οι έχων τις *MAC ADRESS 00:192:91:E58* και *00:12:17E:29:1F* να δώσουν σημεία ζωής, γιατί το θηρίο παραμονεύει  ::

----------


## klarabel

Νάσο την Τετάρτη στο Σύλλογο συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν είμαστε 2 αλλά 3. Δηλαδή γνώρισα και τον 3ο. Κατάλαβες ? (...ε ότι κατάλαβες τέλως πάντων.)  ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Νάσο την Τετάρτη στο Σύλλογο συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν είμαστε 2 αλλά 3. Δηλαδή γνώρισα και τον 3ο. Κατάλαβες ? (...ε ότι κατάλαβες τέλως πάντων.)


Να το πω το *slogan*, η θα μας πάρουν τα σκάγια?

----------


## mihalop

> Τσιμπα ηδη τον πρωτο τον mihalop τον γειτονα σας σας τον χαριζω και με τις ευχες μου και παω να του βαλω φιλτρο ...τον πουλο mihalop οξω απ τη παραγκα μακους   !Ποσες και σημερα μετρας?


Κι εσύ τέκνον Βρούτε????  ::  

21 και σήμερα... γύρισα χθες με άδεια απολύσεως.... Έστειλα ένα mail στο senius επί της μεταφοράς. Οι πολυκατοικίες είναι τόσο κοντά, που ένα UTP ακούγεται πολύ καλύτερο. Ούτε περιττά ραδιο-links, και με βολεύει γιατί θέλω να δοκιμάσω να παίξω με το πιάτο προς άλλες κατευθύνσεις... ίσως να το βάλω και στη γυναίκα που δεν έχει τηλ/net....

nasos765/senius ? Τί λέτε?

----------


## commando

Εγω το προτεινω αν και δεν ξερω αν θα σας αφησουν να κρεμασετε καλωδια αναμεσα.Κανα σερβερι θα βαλεις?κανα λινκ ακομα δεν σου βγαινει εστω και κοντινο ?Καλα τωρα τον Νασο θα τον πιανεις και μεσα απο το σπιτι εδω εγω και τον πιανω απο το δωματιο.Κανε τις εγκαταστασεις σου με το καλο πολιτης παλι και τα λεμε.

----------


## senius

> nasos765/senius ? Τί λέτε?


Οχι με utp.
Γύρνα το πιάτο στον nasos, βάλε 0 tx στο AP και θα συνδεθείς αυτόματα (προσωρινά)με DHCP.
Μετά θα σου δώσω static ip.

----------


## senius

Σήμερα βγήκε το 6ο B.B. Link του κόμβου, με τον infosat1 #13220 Φρεατίδα Πειραιάς.
Καλορίζικοι κουμπάροι.!!!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## nasos765

> Σήμερα βγήκε το 6ο B.B. Link του κόμβου, με τον infosat1 #13220 Φρεατίδα Πειραιάς.
> Καλορίζικοι κουμπάροι.!!!!


Αντε να ανεβαίνουμε σιγά σιγά.
 ::   ::   ::  

Ενημερώθηκε η πρώτη σελίδα.

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Σήμερα βγήκε το 6ο B.B. Link του κόμβου, με τον infosat1 #13220 Φρεατίδα Πειραιάς.
> Καλορίζικοι κουμπάροι.!!!!
>   
> 
> 
> Αντε να ανεβαίνουμε σιγά σιγά.


Καλορίζικο και το *6ο* link.

Πάμε για δεύτερο router και ιστό τώρα.

Ηθελα να ήξερα, πώς χώρεσαν *6 πιάτα* και μία *omni* σε ιστό 3 μέτρων............  ::   ::  
 ::   ::  


```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.80.231.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-warlock2senius.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.253]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw.warlock-sv1gfu_vol1.awmn [10.87.188.109]
  4     5 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-sv1gfu.nsilve.awmn [10.27.232.194]
  5     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-jnsilv.titanas.awmn [10.15.167.249]
  6    61 ms    79 ms    45 ms  gw-jako.nasos765.awmn [10.40.190.201]
  7    26 ms    26 ms    22 ms  10.80.231.1
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## commando

φτου ρε με περασατε 6 λινκ?Ημαρτον!πρεπει να αναβαθμιστω μαλλον...
με 2 hop στον Nickpangr?Τι εγινε Μπραχαμι Πειραιας κλικα γιναμε.
Καλοριζικος.

----------


## fengi1

commando  ::  
Η κλικα της Φρεατιδας  ::  
Γυρνα ενα απο εδω να το κανουμε και κλικα Μπραχαμι - Καματερο .

----------


## mihalop

> Κανα σερβερι θα βαλεις?κανα λινκ ακομα δεν σου βγαινει εστω και κοντινο ?Καλα τωρα τον Νασο θα τον πιανεις και μεσα απο το σπιτι εδω εγω και τον πιανω απο το δωματιο.Κανε τις εγκαταστασεις σου με το καλο πολιτης παλι και τα λεμε.


Ένας κόμβος θέλει χρήματα και χρόνο... Το αποθεματικό μου έχει σχεδόν στερέψει μετά από 9μήνες φαντάρος..........  ::

----------


## senius

Link σε όλο του το μεγαλείο (nasos765-infosat1).

*signal -60, κλειδωμένο στα 54 mb/s , tx 2, CCQ 100, noise floor -96, στα 8,1 χιλιόμετρα*.
 ::   ::  
Το μάτι του πελαργού..... φταίει.  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Στην σελίδα του κόμβου σας στο WiND φαίνεται το link με *sas* να είναι ανενεργό. Ισχύει;  ::  
Ποιος από τους δυό σας είναι σε ρόλο AP και "τον πιάνω" ;  ::  
Ρωτάω γιατί τυχαία με το interface προς *commando* σε πιάνω από τον κόμβο *petaloudas* με -56 χωρίς κεντράρισμα ακριβώς προς εσένα.  ::  
Επισυνάπτω φωτό...  ::

----------


## senius

Δεν ισχύει το λινκ με sas , χτίστηκε πολυκατοικία στον sas.
Αν θες κανετε λινκ με τον nasos765.
Ap ειναι ο nasos.

Στηλε μου τα τηλεφωνα σου να μιλήσουμε το βράδυ, γιατι ο nasos δεν εχει υπολογιστη να το δει το post.

----------


## vmanolis

> Δεν ισχύει το λινκ με sas , χτίστηκε πολυκατοικία στον sas.
> Αν θες κανετε λινκ με τον nasos765.
> Ap ειναι ο nasos.
> 
> Στηλε μου τα τηλεφωνα σου να μιλήσουμε το βράδυ, γιατι ο nasos δεν εχει υπολογιστη να το δει το post.


Έχεις ΡΜ.  ::

----------


## nasos765

Τις επόμενες ημέρες παρέα με τον senius, θα γίνει μερική κατανομή επεκτάσεων και πιάτων για την δημιουργία* 7ου link*, πάνω στον υπάρχων ιστό , *3 μέτρων*.!

Σε αναμονή.

----------


## senius

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι με full βροχή και όχι μόνο, έγινε η νέα κατανομή επεκτάσεων και πιάτων του κόμβου nasos765 για την δημιουργία νέου λίνκ.  ::  

Τα χρειαστήκαμε από την πολλή βροχή και αποτέλεσμα ήταν να πιούμε και κανένα ... *καψούλι.*.. στο τέλος, για να ζεσταθούμε.!  ::

----------


## commando

lol αδιορθωτος!

----------


## player_765

Ένα ουίσκι την ημέρα τον γιατρό τον κάνει πέρα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

η antenna του κόμβου nasos765, στην τελική της μορφή.

----------


## ice

Οραιο !!!!!!!

----------


## player_765

Ωραία δουλειά. Μπράβο!

----------


## senius

Ο κόμβος nasos765, παίζει πλέον με *quagga 0.98.6-5*.

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο ωραία δουλειά! βάλτε και λαμπάκια πάνω σαν του geosid! Θέλω και εγώ!!!!

----------


## commando

Αντε κομαντα βαλτε κ κανα πελατη που εχω παρει επ 'ωμου ολης της περιοχης  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά Νάσο.

Να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή.
 ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Nάσο Χρόνια πολλά και πάντα με το χαμόγελο.....ένα απο τα bb σου....και φιλαράκι...να σαι καλά..  ::

----------


## JB172

Θανάση Χρόνια Πολλά με υγεία και ευτυχία.

----------


## costas43gr

Χρόνια πολλά κι από εμένα.  ::

----------


## acoul

Πολλά, καλά και σταθερά λινκ !! Χρόνια πολλά, υγεία και ότι άλλο ποθεί ο κομβούχος !!

----------


## commando

χρονια πολλα στο γειτονα και στον digenis

----------


## nasos765

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους παιδιά, για τις ευχές σας  ::  και εύχομαι το καλύτερο για το awmn

----------


## senius

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους παιδιά, για τις ευχές σας  και εύχομαι το καλύτερο για το awmn


Ετοιμάσου για το νέο b.b link, by senius από Νίκαια μεριά, κι εύχεσαι και μετά.

----------


## senius

Τα στατιστικά του κόμβου nasos765 προσφέρονται από το *cacti* που στήθηκε στον server του djbill με βοήθεια του Thunder & Myth.

http://www.djbill.awmn/cacti/graph_view ... leaf_id=15

User : awmn
Pass : awmn

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nasos765
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους παιδιά, για τις ευχές σας  και εύχομαι το καλύτερο για το awmn
> 
> 
> Ετοιμάσου για το νέο b.b link, by senius από Νίκαια μεριά, κι εύχεσαι και μετά.


Καλορίζικο το 6ο σου link, με τον *blucky (#14209)* απο Νίκαια μεριά.

Αντε και στο 7ο τώρα, mr υπερδύναμη.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nasos765

Η γεννήτρια *bb link* τελικά δουλεύει καλά, το είπες κι έγινε *senius*  ::   ::   ::  

Από σήμερα είναι και πάλι ενεργό το 6ο link, που ήταν ορφανό τόσο καιρό, με τον *blucy #14209*
Αντε Χρήστο *blucy #14209*, καλά trafic και πολλά link, που είναι σίγουρα με την θέα που έχεις

----------


## commando

Kαλοριζικος αλλα ελεγξτε τα λινκ digenis και blucky φαινονται σαν μπαζολινκ και μαλλον θα εχουμε προβληματα.Εκτος και κατι κουνηθηκε. απλα κοψτε τo routing τους απο guagga μεχρι να τα φτιαξετε κατω απο -70 κ μετα τα ανεβαζετε.Τα λεμε.

----------


## senius

> Kαλοριζικος αλλα ελεγξτε τα λινκ digenis και blucky φαινονται σαν μπαζολινκ και μαλλον θα εχουμε προβληματα.Εκτος και κατι κουνηθηκε. απλα κοψτε τo routing τους απο guagga μεχρι να τα φτιαξετε κατω απο -70 κ μετα τα ανεβαζετε.Τα λεμε.


Μπαζολινκ ειναι το δικό σου commando, με nasos765.
*Επιτρέπετε link στα 130 μέτρα να έρχεται με -53 με τέλεια οπτική επαφή*?
Οταν το στήσαμε μαζί τότε, ήταν *-31* με *-2* tx.
Καθόμασταν σήμερα με τον naso και το συντονίζαμε από την μεριά του.
Το - 53 είναι οτι το καλύτερο απο μεριά του.
Πρέπει να το φτιάξεις από την μεριά σου.
Κοίτα Γιωργάκη τα δικά σου χάλια πρώτα και να χαίρεσαι που τα παιδιά σήμερα και χθες, .... με αυτόν τον καιρό με τα τρελά μποφόρ, κατάφεραν το άνωθεν.
Δεν έχουν ολοκληρώσει ακόμα.
Επίσης ο digenis έχει πρόβλημα ιστού.
Του αγοράσαμε νέο πιάτο και θα του σηκώσουμε τον ιστό από την αρχή, γιατί στήθηκε πολυκατοικία μπροστά.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## nasos765

Όσο αφορά το link με blucky έγινε κάτω από αντίξοες συνθήκες με ανέμους και χιονόνερο, τελικές ρυθμίσεις θα γίνουν σύντομα, μόλις δηλαδή το επιτρέψει ο καιρός. 
Το link με digenis θέλει κι αυτό δουλίτσα, από την ταράτσα του digenis που θα γίνει όταν βρώ ελεύθερο χρόνο, γιατί ο Θανάσης χρειάζεται βοήθεια.
Από την άλλη βρε Γιώργο επιτρέπεται να παίζουμε με -53 στα 90 μέτρα, ενώ ήμασταν στο -38 ?? Κοίταξέ το σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## djbill

> Από σήμερα είναι και πάλι ενεργό το 6ο link, που ήταν ορφανό τόσο καιρό, με τον *blucy #14209*
> Αντε Χρήστο *blucy #14209*, καλά trafic και πολλά link, που είναι σίγουρα με την θέα που έχεις


Μπράβο ρε συ Νάσο καλορίζικο το 6ο link,για *να ζηλέψουν μερικοί,* για τα όσα έχεις καταφέρει μέσα σε τόσο λίγο χρόνο, το 7ο στα σκαριά είναι έρχεται...

----------


## djbill

.......

----------


## djbill

::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

-53 το εχω επιτηδες το -31 ειναι πολυ δυνατο σημα επειδη ειναι πολυ κοντα.Τουμπανο ειναι κ ετσι.
Χαιρομαι που αναγνωρισατε αυτα που παρατηρησα.1 ο διγενης εχει προβλημα 2 ο αλλος λογω χιονια θα το φτιαξει αργοτερα.Δεν ξερω ποσο καιρο ειναι ετσι κατα τυχη μπηκα και το ειδα και βεβαια πρεπει να μην τα ρουταρετε αυτα τα 2 ακομη.
Επειδη ειμαστε μια γειτονια που δεν επιτρεπω να εχουμε μαυρες τρυπες,οποτε ακολουθειτε τις διαταγες τυφλα, κομαντα.
Αντε γιατι τύφλα εγινε ο senius παλι μου φαινεται.
Επισης οπως ξερετε δεν στελνω pm απο τακτικη.Αν ειχα προσβαση θα τα εκανα κατευθειαν disable.
Οπως εχω κανει 1 μηνα τον Kokkasgt που πηγαμε -68,οχι -72 και 78 που ειδα στο Naso που εχω ενα λογο παραπανω να τον εχω αψογο.Cu!

----------


## blucky

Γεια σας και από μένα,

Καταρχάς να ευχαριστίσω θερμά Naso και Quam που μου έδωσαν την ευκαιρία να κάνω join στο μετροπολιτικό δίκτυο της πόλης μου κάτω από πραγματικά αντίξοες καιρικές συνθήκες.  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Κατα δεύτερον να πω ένα καλημέρα σε όλους και ένα μπράβο που όσο μπορεί ο καθένας βοηθά στο να υπάρχει αυτό το δίκτυο σε αυτή του την έκταση σήμερα. Ελπίζω σύντομα και γω να μπορέσω να βοηθήσω και άλλο ώστε να rout-άρουμε ακόμα γρηγορότερα...  ::   ::   ::  

Και τελευταίο, λόγο τεχνικών/καιρικών δυσκολιών το link με Quam αποφασίστικε από κοινού να διακοπεί  ::  έως ότου μπορεί να configur-αριστεί έτσι που να κάνει τα πράγματα καλύτερα και όχι χειρότερα για το δίκτυο.  ::  Εκτός απροόπτου (ακραία καιρικά φαινόμενα) την Παρασκευή θα έχουμε και πάλι το link up and running.  ::  

Χρήστος (Blucky) - Νίκαια city

PS. Thank you Romeo!

----------


## tzila

Καλορίζικο και απο μένα το νέο σου Link Θανάση !!!!
Καλά traffic σου εύχομαι τώρα με το νέο σου link και να ανοίξουν ακόμα ποιό πολυ οι διαδρομές μας ...  ::

----------


## senius

> -53 *το εχω επιτηδες* το -31 ειναι πολυ δυνατο σημα επειδη ειναι πολυ κοντα.Τουμπανο ειναι κ ετσι.


  ::  



> οποτε ακολουθειτε *τις διαταγες* τυφλα, κομαντα.


  ::  



> Αντε γιατι *τύφλα* εγινε ο senius παλι μου φαινεται.


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Επειτα απο πολύ *χιονόνερο* τρίτη συνεχόμενη μέρα, έγιναν ρυθμίσεις και από τις *4* μεριές, στα λεγόμενα *μπαζολίνκ*  του λεγόμενου.

Κάποιοι βιάζονται, να βγάζουν ..... πιο γρήγορα αποτελέσματα.

Ο senius & o nasos765 όμως *πάντα*, αποδεικνύονται με *photos*.

Να είμαστε καλά.!!!!

*Γειά σου υπερκόμβε.!*
 ::

----------


## commando

δεν σε πιστευω αμα δεν μπω μεσα να δω ισχυ και CCQ δε πιστευω τιποτα.
Πλακα κανω ειδα οτι ριξατε και το digeni οποτε ειμαστε μια χαρα πιστευω.Τα 10km να τα προσεχετε πολυ καλα ,εμπειρικα μιλαω.
Σας εχω βαλει και στατιστικα να βλεπετε πως παει
http://status.commando.awmn:8080/sen...meout=60&id=73
Senius ειναι λιγο αργα να παρεις πουλαδες κομαντος βγαζοντας λινκ μεσα στα χιονια,αλλα ξερω το κανεις για να ζεσταινει μετα το τσιπουρο καλυτερα.
Το νου σου ειμαι παντα διπλα και παρακολουθω χεχε  ::

----------


## senius

> δεν σε πιστευω αμα δεν μπω μεσα να δω ισχυ και CCQ δε πιστευω τιποτα.
> ..... χεχε


*Δεν ξαναμπαίνεις μέσα,.... σε κόψαμε....*

Οι *προβληματικοί* στην μπάντα.  ::   ::  

Ειπαμε άνωθεν ότι την τελευταία λέξη την έχει ο *υπερκόμβος*.  ::  

Βαρέθηκα πια με κατινισμούς.  :: 

Το επόμενο που θα ζητήσεις commando, θα έρθω να σου το δείξω ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ.

Τέλος από μένα.

----------


## commando

οχι ρε με κοψατε και πως θα στη λεω τωρα ρε,
Δε σε πιστευω σου λεω του Blucky ειναι απο αλλο mikrotik φτιαξε ενα να μοιαζει με το πανω και την ισχυ ξεχασες,αντε ενα ενα τα βαζεις.  ::  
Ωραιος.
Aλλα μη κολλας βαλε ενα awmn/awmn read only account οπως ολοι ωστε οι peers σου να ενημερωνονται.Ετσι γλυτωνεις και την ταλαιπωρια με τα screenshots.

----------


## romeodan

> Γεια σας και από μένα,
> 
> Καταρχάς να ευχαριστίσω θερμά Naso και Quam που μου έδωσαν την ευκαιρία να κάνω join στο μετροπολιτικό δίκτυο της πόλης μου κάτω από πραγματικά αντίξοες καιρικές συνθήκες.     
> 
> Κατα δεύτερον να πω ένα καλημέρα σε όλους και ένα μπράβο που όσο μπορεί ο καθένας βοηθά στο να υπάρχει αυτό το δίκτυο σε αυτή του την έκταση σήμερα. Ελπίζω σύντομα και γω να μπορέσω να βοηθήσω και άλλο ώστε να rout-άρουμε ακόμα γρηγορότερα...    
> 
> Και τελευταίο, λόγο τεχνικών/καιρικών δυσκολιών το link με Quam αποφασίστικε από κοινού να διακοπεί  έως ότου μπορεί να configur-αριστεί έτσι που να κάνει τα πράγματα καλύτερα και όχι χειρότερα για το δίκτυο.  Εκτός απροόπτου (ακραία καιρικά φαινόμενα) την Παρασκευή θα έχουμε και πάλι το link up and running.  
> 
> Χρήστος (Blucky) - Νίκαια city
> ...


you welcome blucky !!

----------


## commando

προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων τα περι μπαζολινκ κλπ κλπ ηταν για πλακιτσα κατι που κανω σε ολα τα ποστ που ειναι κοντινοι peers μου πχ erasma choosen κλπ,δεν πρεπει να τα λαμβανουν υποψη γειτονες και μη σαν απειλη προσβολη η προστακτικη,μονο χιουμορ ετσι? ....  :: 
σε παραθεση πλακιτσα που ειχε κανει και ο acoul στα πρωτα ποστ του κομβου αλλωστε



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...

----------


## quam

Να ευχηθώ και εγώ ‘και εις ανώτερα’ στον nasos765 και στον blucky και να θυμίσω πως έχουμε δύο αυτιά για να ακούμε, όπως επίσης και για ότι μπαίνει από το ένα να βγαίνει από το άλλο  ::   ::  

Με την ευκαιρία σας λέω πως το link blucky – quam είναι up.
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## senius

> *και να θυμίσω πως έχουμε δύο αυτιά για να ακούμε, όπως επίσης και για ότι μπαίνει από το ένα να βγαίνει από το άλλο*


Εγραψε quam.....  ::   ::  

Επίσης εχω να συμπληρώσω και το the best απο mojiro που δημιούργησε :

Ευχαριστούμε για το *team generator*, για την διαφήμηση (mojiro)  ::   ::  
 :: 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... &sk=t&sd=a

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Αφιερώνω το κάτωθι *post* στον nasos765 γιατί πραγματικά το αξίζει:




> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.nasos765.awmn [10.15.172.1]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-senius.blucky.awmn [10.2.173.114]
> 3 16 ms 1 ms 1 ms router.nasos765.awmn [10.15.172.1]
> 
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


  ::   ::   ::  

 ::

----------


## commando

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|

|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |

|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |

|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|

|                            

|                    router.commando.awmn -    0 |    9 |    9 |    0 |    1 |   15 |    0 |

|               gw-nasos765.commando.awmn -    0 |    9 |    9 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |

|                    gw-nasos765.sas.awmn -    0 |    9 |    9 |    0 |   12 |   47 |    0 |

|                      router.senius.awmn -    0 |    8 |    8 |    0 |   25 |  109 |   15 |

|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|

   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```


μπραβο 110 latency τουμπανο το κανες .....να τα χιλιασεις....

----------


## senius

gw-nasos765.*sas*.awmn , λάθος dns, τώρα το είδα και το διόρθωσα.

Ξανακάνε άλλη μία.
Θα δείξει gw-nasos765.*blucky*.awmn
Γιώργο , μην βιάζεσαι.
Περίμενε.
To ξέρεις το Η500?

----------


## commando

> gw-nasos765.*sas*.awmn , λάθος dns, τώρα το είδα και το διόρθωσα.
> 
> Ξανακάνε άλλη μία.
> Θα δείξει gw-nasos765.*blucky*.awmn
> Γιώργο , μην βιάζεσαι.
> Περίμενε.
> To ξέρεις το Η500?


οχι δεν ξερω CFD 400 εχω ....
αλλα ξερω απο βεσπα ομως.....

----------


## senius

Α βρε commando, τι όνειρο θα βλέπεις στον ύπνο σου για τις επόμενες μέρες...........
ΟΚ. Βέσπα.
 ::

----------


## senius

Νασο, πάμε καλά τώρα τελευταία....!!

----------


## nasos765

Χρόνια Πολλά και Χριστός Ανέστη σε όλους  ::   ::   ::  

Ο κόμβος θα κατέβει για περίπου μια ώρα, για συντήρηση: αλλαγή ανεμιστήρων, φίλτρων και καθαρισμός 

sorry σε όσους επηρεαστούν από την διακοπή  ::

----------


## senius

Να τα seniusαρεις καλά, by nasos765.!!!!
Ετσι, να μαθαίνουμε οι νέοι από σένα.....
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nasos765

Up and running και πάλι  ::  όλα πήγαν καλά.

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά naso, να τα εκατοστήσεις τα γενέθλια σου....  ::  

Σήμερα κλείνεις τα 43.....!
*Πουρέψαμε*.
 ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Nάσσο Χρόνια καλά σού εύχομαι.......Να παραμείνεις έτσι όπως είσαι και να μην αφήσεις να σε αλλάξει κανείς......και καμμία κατάσταση.......Να απολαμβάνεις κάθε σου στιγμή.......και να βρίσκεις πάντα χρόνο για τον εαυτό σου.....  ::  ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ....  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Χρόνια σου Πολλά να τα χιλιοστήσεις και όλο το AWMN με κόμβους και πελάτες να γεμίσεις!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chrisov

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά Νάσο!
να τα χιλίασεις

----------


## commando

> Χρόνια πολλά και καλά Νάσο!
> να τα χιλιάσεις


Χρόνια πολλά γείτονα να τα χιλιάσεις Nasos43gr  ::

----------


## nasos765

Λόγω αναβάθμισης του router, ο κόμβος θα είναι down...  ::  
Ζητώ συγνώμη απο όσους θα επηρεαστούν.
Be Right Back...  ::

----------


## nasos765

Up και πάλι...  ::  

Έγινε αντικατάσταση του Pentium 3 933 MHZ σε Pentium 4 στα 1.57 GHZ, Ram 256 mb.
Αντικατάσταση της omni απο 9 σε 12 DB.
Αλλαγή μπαταρίας του UPS.

Τώρα όλα παίζουν κανονικά... και καλύτερα  ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά να έχουμε, με υγεία ... φίλε Νάσο.

Ο Κόμβος σου στο *auto*, η στην επίβλεψη των admin, αρκετές μέρες τώρα.

Πως τα καταφέρεις και λουφάρεις (μέρες με αργίες) πάντα και αφήνεις πίσω άλλους, δεν το καταλαβαίνω.  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Αντε να περνάς καλά.  ::  

Ο Φάρος είναι *εδώ*.
 ::   :: 




> Τώρα όλα παίζουν κανονικά... και καλύτερα


*Edit:* Ευκαιρία να κάνω τα *περίεργα* πειράματα μου....
 ::

----------


## djbill

> Ο Φάρος είναι *εδώ*


Αυτό δεν το έπιασα... 
Άντε καλά Χριστούγεννα και με το καλό να μας μπει το 2009.

----------


## senius

> Φάρος....
> Αυτό δεν το έπιασα...


That's right  ::  :

----------


## acoul

σαν τα αυτιά του Μίκι Mάους είναι ...  ::  άντε να ετοιμαζόμαστε και για Υμηττό --> project να γυρίσουν όλα τα πιάτα ανάποδα και αλφάδι ... θα κουβαλήσουμε και συνεργείο της ΕΡΤ για να βλέπουν μερικές ψυχές πως θα έπρεπε να δουλεύουν οι πραγματικοί managers  ::

----------


## senius

Νασο, χρόνια πολλά, να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή.
 ::

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια πολλά ρε ...ξάδελφε !!!  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Aν και τα είπαμε και τηλεφωνικά..Χρόνια Καλά......

----------


## JB172

Χρόνια πολλά Νάσο.

----------


## nasos765

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σας φίλοι συναδμίτες.

Να είστε όλοι καλά  ::

----------


## senius

Τις επόμενες μέρες σηκώνεται ο server *AgiosDimitrios*, by nasos765, με διάφορες υπηρεσίες.
 :: 
TNX fengi1
εδιτ: Ετοιμαστείτε για games, από τον *player_765.* ( και internet παρακαλώ)

----------


## nasos765

Ξεκίνησαν κάποιες υπηρεσίες:

DC Hub * [AgiosDimitrioS]*  ip: *10.15.172.10* or *dc.agiosdimitrios.awmn* 

Call of Duty : http://www.prc-cod.awmn/ η http://www.prc-cod.ath.cx/ (ιντερνετ)
 ::

----------


## GJP

Tracing route to router.gjp.awmn [10.71.142.2]

over a maximum of 30 hops:



1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.nasos765.awmn [10.15.172.1] 

2 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms gw-nasos765.blucky.awmn [10.15.172.146] 

3 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-blucky.senius.awmn [10.2.173.113] 

4 4 ms 2 ms 1 ms gw-senius.djbill.awmn [10.2.173.106] 

5 9 ms 3 ms 16 ms gw-djbill.dait.awmn [10.2.202.246] 

6 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms rb532a.dait.awmn [10.46.79.129] 

7 8 ms 8 ms 34 ms gw-makaras.dait.awmn [10.46.79.249] 

8 48 ms 17 ms 18 ms gw-dait.infosat3.awmn [10.46.79.242] 

9 20 ms 52 ms 18 ms 10.71.139.249 

10 31 ms 12 ms 8 ms 10.71.141.102 

11 39 ms 18 ms 27 ms router.gjp.awmn [10.71.142.2] 



Trace complete.

Καλοριζικες οι υπηρεσιες Νασο .Αντε περιμενω να φτιαξεις και κανα αστερισκ να κανουμε register εκει  ::

----------


## senius

Και υπηρεσία tracert : http://www.nasos765.awmn/trace/
 ::

----------


## senius

Ενημερώνεται σιγά-σιγά η υπηρεσία Traffic Grapher :

[Agios Dimitrios] Traffic Grapher 

[Athens Center] Traffic Grapher 

Δηλώστε τούς κόμβους σας να σας προσθέσουμε.
 ::

----------


## kostas531

Καλορίζικο το νέο radio : http://10.15.172.10:8050/ (Radio Agios Dimitrios - Palia Laika).

Παίζει μόνο παλιά λαϊκά.
Καλό αυτό.

Χρόνια πολλά στον Χάρι, *player_765* που γιορτάζει.

Άντε και σε επόμενες υπηρεσίες.
 ::

----------


## senius

Η υπηρεσία Radio Agios Dimitrios με Παλιά ΛαΪκά, παίζει καλά μέχρι τώρα.
*Wireless*  
*Internet* 

Έπειτα από αρκετές υπηρεσίες που έχουν σηκωθεί, σε λίγο καιρό θα στηθούν οι : *packetloss & smokeping* των κόμβων , σε linux και στους 2 server: Agios Dimitrios & Athens Center.

Συνεχίζουμε.

Δοκιμάζουμε ήδη σελίδα *torrent*.

----------


## senius

Από τον server Agios Dimitrios, ετοιμάζονται άλλα 3 Radio.

Tο 8000, θα έχει: Eλληνικά 1997-2009.
Tο 8100, θα έχει: Rock Classic.
Tο 8150, θα έχει: Disco Classic.
 :: 

2 terra.

Επισης τις επόμενες μέρες θα ανέβει σε ισχύ, το λειτουργικό του ταρατσοπισι σε P 2.4, από P 1.57 που είναι τώρα.

----------


## senius

Στον server Agios Dimitrios, σήμερα το απόγευμα, τοποθετήθηκαν δύο δίσκοι των *1.5 terra* sata, για τις υποχρεώσεις.

Εχουν αρχίζει και γεμίζουν σιγά-σιγά.

Η υπηρεσία Radio Agios Dimitrios με Παλιά ΛαΪκά, παίζει καλά μέχρι τώρα με λιστα 30.000 tracks.
*Wireless*  
*Internet* 

Οπως και το : Call of Duty 2 & 4 : http://www.prc-cod.awmn/ η http://www.prc-cod.ath.cx/ (internet)
Ταυτόχρονα παντού.

Έπειτα από αρκετές υπηρεσίες που έχουν σηκωθεί, σε λίγο καιρό θα στηθούν οι : *packetloss & smokeping* των κόμβων , σε linux και στους 2 server: Agios Dimitrios & Athens Center.

Συνεχίζουμε.

Δοκιμάζουμε ήδη σελίδα *tracter*.

Οι server : Athens Center & Agios Dimitrios, θα προσπαθήσουν να φιλοξενήσουν αρκετές υπηρεσίες, τόσο σε win 2003 server, όσο και σε linux, ταυτόχρονα.
Οι μνήμες ram και των δύο server, πλέον τρέχουν σε 4 giga.


Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους σε αυτά.
 ::

----------


## klarabel

> ...........Συνεχίζουμε.
> 
> Δοκιμάζουμε ήδη σελίδα *tracter*...............


Αντε και σε 4Χ4 Κώτσο.  ::   ::

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> ...........Συνεχίζουμε.
> 
> Δοκιμάζουμε ήδη σελίδα *tracter*............... 
> 
> 
> Αντε και σε 4Χ4 Κώτσο.


παρε το τρακτερ και κατεβα στο λιμανι για συμπαρασταση  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> ...

----------


## senius

Χαχαχαχα  ::  
*tracker.*
Εντάξει βρε παίδες...

Μην βαράτε.
Για ενα *τ* παραπάνω και ενα *κ* λιγότερο?
 ::   :: 

Βιασύνη.

----------


## player_765

> 


......χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

rofL

----------


## fengi1

_Μάνα, μας κλέψαν το τρακτέρ κι έμειν' η φρέζα χήρα
και πως θα σκάφτει μόνη της η μαυροκακομοίρα._

----------


## senius

> _Μάνα, μας κλέψαν το τρακτέρ κι έμειν' η φρέζα χήρα
> και πως θα σκάφτει μόνη της η μαυροκακομοίρα._


Απλά οι ζάντες μας εχουν βγει μεγάλες.
 ::

----------


## senius

Οι δύο δίσκοι των 1.5 terra, γεμίζουν στον server Agios Dimitrios (Δυο λειτουργικά σε ένα).

Σηκώνουμε σιγά - σιγά τις* λαμαρινοδουλειές* μας..:

tracepath από διάφορα σημεία του δικτύου: http://www.prc-cod.awmn/trace/
DC Hub [ =>Ag.DimitrioS<= ] IP: 10.15.172.10 ή dc.agiosdimitrios.awmn
FTP Server : 10.15.172.10 ftp://ftp.nasos765.awmn
Game Server Call of Duty : http://www.prc-cod.awmn/
Streaming (Audio) 10.15.172.10 (TCP/8050) http://www.radioagiosdimitrios.awmn "By nasos765"
Website : http://www.nasos765.awmn
PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.nasos765.awmn:8080
RADIO Agios Dimitrios - Palia Laika 24/7 128 kb/s : http://10.15.172.10:8050/ (30.000 tracks)
RADIO Agios Dimitrios - Palia Laika 24/7 128 kb/s : http://www.radio-nasos765.ath.cx:8050/ (Internet) (30.000 tracks)
Call of Duty : http://www.prc-cod.awmn/ η http://www.prc-cod.ath.cx/ (internet)
http://stats.nasos765.awmn/cgi-bin/smokeping.cgi
http://stats.nasos765.awmn/networktool/controller.php

 ::   :: 

Πατέντα τα ταχχχττέερ.

Επίσης οτι και να λένε κάποιοι, εμείς συνεχίζουμε από δύο μεριές των server τις λαμαρινοϋπηρεσίες μας.
*Δεν παίρνουμε χαμπάρι*.
 ::

----------


## senius

Νασο καλησπέρα.

Μου αρέσει ότι έχεις πλήθους εναλλακτικές διαδρομές, όταν πέφτουν των άλλων τα λινκ από οπουδήποτε.

Φτάνεις εκεί που πρέπει άμεσα και ακέραια.

Ανεβαίνει σήμερα από εδώ, αύριο από αλλού.....  ::  

http://10.15.172.1/graphs
 ::  
Χωρίς σχόλιο, μαν.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Σήμερα το απόγευμα ο server Agios Dimitrios πήγε σε update.

Τα win server 2003 του κόμβου nasos765, τρέχουν πλέον σε SP1, SP2 & R2.

Όλες οι υπηρεσίες του κόμβου up.

tnx nasos. 
 ::  

Θα φάει και το ghost του τώρα, να στανιάρουμε.

----------


## nasos765

Ο κόμβος είναι κάτω, για αναβάθμιση.

Αλλαγή motherboard και επεξεργαστή σε 2 giga, ram clock στα 400.

Θα αλλαχτούν όλα τα fan, θα γίνει καθαρισμός με αέρα γενικά.

Σε λίγο, up.

----------


## senius

Αν δεν έχει *τραχτέρ*, δεν γουστάρω..  ::  

Για σήκωσε τα εργαλεία... να δούμε.
 :: 
Κάνει και ζέστη σήμερα, παντός καιρού όπως πάντα.

Edit:
Έμαθα ότι σηκώνεις την ισχύ του λειτουργικού για να μας φράξεις.
Αληθεύει?
 ::

----------


## GJP

> Ο κόμβος είναι κάτω, για αναβάθμιση.
> 
> Αλλαγή motherboard και επεξεργαστή σε 2 giga, ram clock στα 400.
> 
> Θα αλλαχτούν όλα τα fan, θα γίνει καθαρισμός με αέρα γενικά.
> 
> Σε λίγο, up.


Nασο δεν το περιμενα αυτο απο εσενα να κατεβασεις τον κομβο για συντηρηση και να μην εχεις εφεδρικο ρουτερ. Να μην ξανασυμβει σε παρακαλω πολυ.

----------


## senius

Up.!!
P4 στα 2.6.

Tnx Γιάννη.
 ::

----------


## nasos765

Από σήμερα και από τον Server Agios Dimitrios, τρέχουν και άλλα Radio.

Radio Agios Dimitrios - Παλιά Λαϊκά 24/7 128 kb/s :*Wireless*  
Radio Agios Dimitrios - Παλιά Λαϊκά 24/7 128 kb/s :*Internet* 
Λίστα 65.000 τραγούδια.

Radio nasos765 - Elliniki Moysiki 24/7 128 kb/s :*Wireless*  
Radio nasos765 - Elliniki Moysiki 24/7 128 kb/s :*Internet* 
Λίστα 65.000 τραγούδια, προσωρινά.

Radio Rock Master - Rock Moysiki 24/7 128 kb/s : *Wireless*  
Radio Rock Master - Rock Moysiki 24/7 128 kb/s : *Internet* 
Λίστα 120.000 τραγούδια

Radio Disco Master - Disco Moysiki 24/7 128 kb/s : *Wireless*  
Radio Disco Master - Disco Moysiki 24/7 128 kb/s : *Internet* 
Λίστα 50.000 τραγούδια

Καλή ακρόαση σε όλους τους φίλους και φίλες.
 :: 

Tnx senius, για τις discography.
 ::   ::

----------


## senius

Βρε μπαγάσα, γι' αυτό σήκωσες την ισχύ του επεξεργαστή σου, στον κόμβο σου?

Γιατί δεν λες το νέο λινκ που θα σηκώσεις?
 :: 
Τεςπα.
Ενημερώθηκαν τα συγκεκριμένα DNS σου.
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## senius

> Από σήμερα και από τον Server Agios Dimitrios, τρέχουν και άλλα Radio.
> 
> Radio Agios Dimitrios - Παλιά Λαϊκά 24/7 128 kb/s :*Wireless*  
> Radio Agios Dimitrios - Παλιά Λαϊκά 24/7 128 kb/s :*Internet* 
> Λίστα 65.000 τραγούδια.
> 
> Radio nasos765 - Elliniki Moysiki 24/7 128 kb/s :*Wireless*  
> Radio nasos765 - Elliniki Moysiki 24/7 128 kb/s :*Internet* 
> Λίστα 65.000 τραγούδια, προσωρινά.
> ...


Εξαφανίστηκες μαστόρι.

Άντε να δω τι μαγειρεύεις τώρα. 

Τι θα σηκώσεις....  ::   ::  

Όχι τίποτα άλλο, σου δάνεισα μίνι ιστό...

 ::   ::

----------


## nasos765

Εγινε αναβάθμιση του mikrotik σε v.3.20 

Αυτό που παρατηρήθηκε σε πρώτη φάση ήταν η μείωση της CPU από 65% σε 35% 

Ελπίζω να σταθεί αντάξιο της v 2.9.27 που μας έβγαλε παλικάρι ως τώρα

Αν όμως παρατηρηθεί κάποια δυσλειτουργία παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με  ::

----------


## GJP

ΜΙΚΡΟΤΙΚ εγγυηση.........

----------


## senius

> Άντε να δω τι μαγειρεύεις τώρα.
> Τι θα σηκώσεις....





> Εγινε αναβάθμιση του mikrotik σε v.3.20


Εγω το έλεγα.
Κάτι ετοιμάζει με μίνι ιστό, γι' αυτό σήκωσε ισχύ και λογισμικό.  ::   ::  
Εκτός αν θέλει να μας φράξει ολους..  ::   ::  

Χεχε πλάκα κάνω.

*Nasos, is the best of Agios Dimitrios*.

Επίσης:
Ενημερώθηκε η αρχική σελίδα του κόμβου nasos765 καθώς και το Wind, με όλα όσα τρέχουν σήμερα από αυτόν..

----------


## nikpanGR

ok nasso.Σε λίγες ημέρες θα αναβαθμίσω και εγώ.Ετοιμάζω Ν κατάσταση....χιχιχι...

----------


## commando

καλοριζικος σελω και εγω!!  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Να τα εκατοστήσεις Θανάση.  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Να τα εκατοστήσεις Θανάση.


Πολύχρονος Νάσο, να είσαι καλά.  ::

----------


## commando

χρονια πολλα τουμπανε κομβε

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε ολους μας. Καιρό ειχαμε να γράψουμε εδω.
Εγιναν αναβαθμησεις στο ταρατσοπισι στο RouterOS, οσο και στην quagga (version 0.99.16)
Αντικαταστάθηκαν ¨σε ολα τα link εδώ και αρκετό καιρό όλα τα καπάκια των feeder με νέα και λίγο πριν, επεξεργάστηκαν *ειδικά*  στο να αντέχουν για πολλά χρόνια σε χρόνο, ήλιο και υγρασία.
Αγοράστηκαν 2 κάρτες R52n mPCI 802.11 a/b/g/n, τοποθετήθηκαν στα πρώτα 2 link του κόμβου, με τα απλά feeder (δεν προλάβαμε να αγοράσουμε τα διπλά) και τα αποτελέσματα άριστα στα 2 link:

nasos765 - blucky tx.jpgnasos765 - infosat1 tx.jpgnasos765 -infosat1 rx.jpg

 ::   :: 

Τις επόμενες μέρες θα αγοράσουμε τα διπλά feeder από τον nvak.
 ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Πσσσσσσσσσσσ τι πράγματα είναι αυτα? τουρμπίσανε για τα καλα τα links! θέλω και εγώ!!!! Senius riliz, Nasos765 rilouz!  ::

----------


## ysam

Αυτά όμως τα γραφήματα μοιάζουν να είναι από links με turbo και όχι από Ν. Δεν βλέπω HT tabs, μήπως κάνατε κάποιο λάθος?

----------


## senius

> Αυτά όμως τα γραφήματα μοιάζουν να είναι από links με turbo και όχι από Ν. Δεν βλέπω HT tabs, μήπως κάνατε κάποιο λάθος?


Ελα στα νοτια προάστεια να δεις. Τι να πούμε.
Ναι δουλευει turbo nstream, ναι ναι ναι!!!
 :Confused: 
Μάλιστα το κάναμε έτσι ώστε να σε μπερδέψουμε...

----------


## ysam

Εμένα δεν με μπερδέψατε καθόλου, εσείς μην μπερδευτήκατε, να βοηθήσω είπα.. 

Ψιτ, μασάει η κατσίκα ταραμά?  ::

----------


## senius

> Ψιτ, μασάει η κατσίκα ταραμά?


masaei.jpg

 ::  ::  :: 

Ψιτ: Ελα ντέ?

----------


## ysam

Αν ήξερες θα έλεγες "φτύνει και το κουκούτσι"  ::

----------


## senius

Φτούυυυυυ, (.... η ταλαιπωρημένη μασέλα για τα μπάζα ρε γμτ...). Κόντευε να πνιγεί η κατσίκα.

----------


## ysam

χαχαχαα  ::   ::   ::  καλό ! Γεια σου ρε Κώστα είσαι μοναδικός..

----------


## nvak

> Τις επόμενες μέρες θα αγοράσουμε τα διπλά feeder από τον nvak.


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο. 
Μπορείς να αγοράσεις ένα σετ "Νtype-βάση-μονόπολο" και να το προσθέσεις στα υπάρχοντα feeder.
Εκτός και αν τα παλιά θα μπούν κάπου αλλού, οπότε γλυτώνεις την μικρή φασαρία της μετατροπής.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Ο server AGIOS DIMITRIOS και οι υπηρεσίες του, τις επόμενες ημέρες θα έχουν σκαμπαναβάσματα.
Στον server από χθες, εκτός των υπάρχων δίσκων του, τοποθετήθηκαν και δυο νέοι δίσκοι των 2 terra ο κάθε ένας, μεταφέρονται τα αρχεία και όχι μόνο. Συνεχίζονται να προσθέτονται αρχεία.
Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση σας.

----------


## NetTraptor

> μεταφέρονται τα αρχεία και όχι μόνο.


Εκτός από ανταλλαγή αρχείων αυτοί οι δίσκοι ανταλλάζουν και σώβρακα ένα πράμα...  ::

----------


## senius

Ανανεώθηκαν τα 4 Music Radio, για όλα τα γούστα που τρέχουν από τους servers των : nasos765, senius, djbill.
Είναι up & running. Σας περιμένουμε.
Καλή σας ακρόαση.

**************************
Wireless : Radio Agios Dimitrios - *Palia Laika* 24/7 160 kb/s : http://10.15.172.10:8050
Internet : Radio Agios Dimitrios - *Palia Laika* 24/7 160 kb/s : http://www.radio-nasos765.ath.cx:8050
Wireless : Radio nasos765 - *Elliniki Moysiki* 24/7 160 kb/s : http://10.15.172.10:8000
Internet : Radio nasos765 - *Elliniki Moysiki* 24/7 160 kb/s : http://www.radio-nasos765.ath.cx:8000
Wireless : Radio Rock Master - *Rock Moysiki* 24/7 160 kb/s : http://10.15.172.10:8100
Internet : Radio Rock Master - *Rock Moysiki* 24/7 160 kb/s : http://www.radio-nasos765.ath.cx:8100
Wireless : Radio Disco Master - *Disco Moysiki* 24/7 160 kb/s : http://10.15.172.10:8150
Internet : Radio Disco Master - *Disco Moysiki* 24/7 160 kb/s : http://www.radio-nasos765.ath.cx:8150

*************
Ολα τρέχουν σε : 160kbps/44 khz, ταυτόχρονα από Wireless & Internet.
Προστέθηκαν και extra δυο δίσκοι των 2 terra στον server Agios Dimitrios. Ανανεώνονται & φορτώνονται ανάλογα
 :: 
Ακολουθούν οι 2 άνωθεν.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ο κόμβος καθώς και ο δρομολογητής agiosdimitrios, εδω και δύο εβδομάδες εχει τεθεί σε αυτόματη τροχιά, λόγω δίμηνων διακοπών του κομβούχου. Εδω και 3,5 χρόνια, ο κόμβος δεν έδειξε να πάσχει από τίποτα. Οτιδήποτε χρειαστείτε μπορείτε να αποστείλετε μήνυμα ... στον φάρο.
Στην διάθεση σας για οτιδήποτε, καθώς και τα πειράματα σας δεχτά.

----------


## senius

Ο κόμβος nasos765 σήμερα:

Εγινε ενεργοποίηση μίας ακόμα Intel PRO Dual-GigaBit 32-64Bit Ethernet για τις ανάγκες του τοπικού δικτύου. Ενεργοποιήθηκαν και κάποια Queues και ΝΑΤ, σε αυτήν.
Το mikrotik αναβαθμίστηκε σε v4.12 on 86(x86).
Η quagga απαντάει : Hello, this is Quagga (version 0.99.17).
Τα B.B. link με τον infosat1 (#13220) , αναβαθμίστηκε σε *Ν*, με άριστα αποτελέσματα. Επόμενος στόχος για *Ν* ... o commando (#7578 ) 
Επίσης στον κόμβο,λειτουργεί και awmn-freespot open mesh OM1P.

Χρόνια πολλά Νάσο, να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή, με υγεία.  ::

----------


## JB172

Θανάση χρόνια πολλά.

----------


## tsatasos

Πολύ καλά senius και χρόνια πολλά στον Θανάση.

Πόσα Mbps πιάσατε με το N?

Και κάτι ακόμα...

Επειδή έχω δει ότι έχεις γράψει κατά καιρούς αρκετά how-to βήμα-βήμα (για ιστό, router, feeder, awmn-freespot) μπορείς να γράψεις κάτι παρόμοιο για εξοπλισμό-ρυθμίσεις link σε N?

----------


## senius

> Επειδή έχω δει ότι έχεις γράψει κατά καιρούς αρκετά how-to βήμα-βήμα (για ιστό, router, feeder, awmn-freespot) μπορείς να γράψεις κάτι παρόμοιο για εξοπλισμό-ρυθμίσεις link σε N?


 @ tsatasos, τις επόμενες μέρες θα σου στείλω pm με τα σχετικά του N κομπλέ, απλά τώρα δεν προλαβαίνω ... γιατί ασχολούμαι άμεσα *με τα τράφικ ή την πρόσθεση δίσκων ή κανα νέο virtual radio*, οκ?

----------


## nasos765

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους παιδιά, για τις ευχές σας, να ήσαστε καλά και να αναβαθμίζουμε το δίκτυο.
Επόμενος στόχος Κώστα, είναι και τα 6 link σε Ν 
Σιγά, σιγά όμως......

----------


## GJP

Θαναση το gps που εχεις στο αυτοκινητο ειναι σε Ν?

----------


## tsatasos

> @ tsatasos, τις επόμενες μέρες θα σου στείλω pm με τα σχετικά του N κομπλέ, απλά τώρα δεν προλαβαίνω ... γιατί ασχολούμαι άμεσα *με τα τράφικ ή την πρόσθεση δίσκων ή κανα νέο virtual radio*, οκ?


Ναι senius ευχαριστώ, αλλά καλύτερα όχι pm, βάλτα εδώ σε κάποιο νέο τόπικ για να πάρουν κι άλλοι ιδέες.
Εννοείται όποτε έχεις χρόνο...

----------


## commando

θαναση με ολες τις δουλειες ξεχασα και τα χρονια πολλα να σε χαιρομαστε οταν ανοιξει ο καιρος και βεβαια θα παμε σε N και με 2 feeder για 200 mbit τουμπανο.!

----------


## senius

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι ο κόμβος nasos765 ήταν down για 4 ώρες, για σχετική αναβάθμιση του ιστού, βελτιώσεις με ηλεκτροκόλληση και την τοποθέτηση 3 ανοξείδωτων επίτονων tubo 1 ίντσας, στις επεκτάσεις πιάτων, με την ανάλογη κλήση.
Όπου ήταν απαραίτητο, χρησιμοποιήσαμε ανοξείδωτα υλικά και οι μεταλλικές επεκτάσεις και ενώσεις, είχαν πάχος 1 cm.
Τέλος έπεσε και η ανάλογη αντισκουριακή βαφή όπου ήταν απαραίτητο καθώς και σιλικόνη στα 3 πέδιλα των επίτονων.
Τοποθετήθηκε και μία κάρτα r52nm για Ν link με τον commando.
Ευχαριστώ τον nasos765, που φάγαμε αρκετές ώρες στο μηχανουργείο τις προηγούμενες ημέρες, για να σενιαρουμε τα απαραίτητα αξεσουάρ, και να φέρουν το σημερινό αποτέλεσμα:

Πριν:

nasos765 antenna -entatires 2-4-2011_4.jpg


Μετά:

senius antenna 2-4-2011 with nasos765.jpg nasos765 antenna -entatires 2-4-2011_1.jpg nasos765 antenna -entatires 2-4-2011_3.jpg nasos765 antenna -entatires 2-4-2011_5.jpg 

nasos765 antenna -entatires 2-4-2011_7.jpg nasos765 antenna -entatires 2-4-2011_8.jpg nasos765 antenna -entatires 2-4-2011_9.jpg 

nasos765 antenna -entatires 2-4-2011_10.jpg nasos765 antenna -entatires 2-4-2011_11.jpg nasos765 antenna -entatires 2-4-2011_13.jpg

----------


## commando

Οι εργασιες ολοκληρωθηκαν μολις με κατι ρυθμισουλες που καναμε με το Νασο και με τον JB172 μετα ,επιτελους παιζουμε 100/100 σταθερα σαν να ειμαστε lan πλεον me nasos765,Senius τουμπανο τον εκανες τον κομβο δεν τον σηκωνει ουτε μετεωριτης.Το ενα επιτονο το βλεπω κοντα στο λινκ μας ομως και ανησυχω μηπως βαζει τρικλοποdia στα data μου κανονισε.Αντε με γειες σε ολο το τημ!

----------


## senius

> Το ενα επιτονο το βλεπω κοντα στο λινκ μας ομως και ανησυχω μηπως βαζει τρικλοποdia στα data μου κανονισε.!


Σε διαβεβαιώνω οτι το πιάτο του nasos765, προς τα σένα, περνάει ατόφια. Το μετρήσαμε.
*Έπρεπε στα τεστ να διαπερνάγατε τα 115 mbps, με το απλό μονόπολο που τουλαχιστον διαθέτει ο nasos765:*

link N nasos765-commando_1 3-4-2011.jpg link N nasos765-commando_2 3-4-2011.jpg link N nasos765-commando_3 3-4-2011.jpg

----------


## nasos765

Καλησπέρα.

Σήμερα το πρωί για αρκετή ώρα ο κόμβος ήταν κάτω, για εργασίες και συντήρηση, με την βοήθεια του Κώστα senius.

Τοποθετήθηκε αλλη μία κάρτα CM9, Pigtail, πιάτο 80cm και feeder nvak,*για 7ο B.B. Link* που εκπέμπει απο Αγιο Δημήτριο, προς Ηλιούπολη - Αργυρούπολη με SSID : awmn-nasos765 9664 bb search σε AP στους 5420. Έγινε προσπάθεια να κεντράρουμε στον Γιώργο geioa (#16585) αλλα υπήρχαν πολλες πολυκατοικίες εμπόδια μπροστά μας από μεριάς μου.
*Ο extra εξοπλισμός που τοποθετήθηκε σήμερα, προσφέρθηκε αφιλοκερδώς από τον Στέλιο* Tzila (#9077), όπου *αποξηλώθηκε* ο κόμβος του.
Αντικαταστάθηκε το 60 cm πιάτο του link nasos765-commando, με Gιbertini 60 cm, όπου μου το είχε παραχωρήσει ο Γιώργος commando και του το επιστρέφω.
Έγινε καθαρισμός του ταρατσοπισι, και μικρομετρικά κεντραρίσματα στα link.

nasos765 antenna 7-5-2011_1.jpg nasos765 antenna 7-5-2011_2.jpg nasos765 antenna 7-5-2011_3.jpg nasos765 antenna 7-5-2011_4.jpg 

nasos765 antenna 7-5-2011_5.jpg nasos765 antenna 7-5-2011_6.jpg nasos765 antenna 7-5-2011_7.jpg nasos765 antenna 7-5-2011_8.jpg

nasos765 antenna 7-5-2011_9.jpg nasos765 antenna 7-5-2011_10.jpg nasos765 antenna 7-5-2011_11.jpg nasos765 antenna 7-5-2011_12.jpg

nasos765 antenna 7-5-2011_13.jpg nasos765 antenna 7-5-2011_14.jpg

Ευχαριστώ τον Στέλιο Tzila για τον εξοπλισμό που μου χάρισε και αξιοποιώ σήμερα, καθώς και τον Κώστα senius για την βοήθεια του.

----------


## commando

ωραιος μαν!!Αλλαξα και την συχνοτητα οπως ειπαμε.!Τουμπανο ο κομβος !

----------


## geioa

δυστυχως το σημα που υπηρχε μεταξυ μας ηταν απο αντανακλαση συμφωνα με τα στατιστικα.
κριμα, θα ηταν ενα ωραια "παντρεμα" κομβων και βεβαια παρα πολυ καλο για την εξοδο της Ηλιουπολη-αγ.μαρινας.
θα κοιταξω παντος να βρεθει καποια αλλη ενελακτικη διαδρομη προς ηλιουπολη

----------


## senius

Περάσαμε υπέροχα με τον naso.

*Η σημερινή κατασκευή που παρέχει σήμερα ο κόμβος nasos765, αφιερώνεται σε όλους και σε όλο το AWMN, σαν πρότυπο της αντοχής εν καιρό, από θέμα υγρασίας, μποφόρ και υπεριώδες ακτινοβολίας.*

Στην διάθεση σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση.

----------


## GJP

naso γιαυτο δεν προλαβαινεις να πας στον προεδρο και τρωω εγω το βυσμα αυτα τα παλιολινκ σου απορροφουν ολο το χρονο σου

----------


## senius

> Τοποθετήθηκε αλλη μία κάρτα CM9, Pigtail, πιάτο 80cm και feeder nvak,*για 7ο B.B. Link* που εκπέμπει απο Αγιο Δημήτριο, προς Ηλιούπολη - Αργυρούπολη με SSID : awmn-nasos765 9664 bb search σε AP στους 5420.


Εδω και 8 ημέρες στάλθηκε e-mail, σε όλους τους b.b κόμβους που έχουν σχέση με τις περιοχές Ηλιούπολη, Ανω Ηλιούπολη, Αργυρούπολη, για πάντρεμα με το νέο if του nasos765.
Δεν υπήρξε απάντηση από κανέναν μέχρι σήμερα. Θα παραμείνει για λίγο καιρό ακόμα το πιάτο να κοιτάει προς τις περιοχές αυτές, μήπως ανοίξει η διαδρομή προς τα παιδιά, ειδικά αν κάποιος γνωρίζει τον κόμβο *Greekalaxan (#9857)*, ας τον ειδοποιήσει.
Αν στην πορεία δεν υπάρξει κάποια εξέλιξη (που πιστεύουμε ότι θα έρθουν ταχύτερα οι διαδρομές, με το άνοιγμα προς τις περιοχές αυτές), υποχρεωτικά το πιάτο θα γυρίσει 150 μοίρες αριστερά, προς τα δυτικά προάστια.

Ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων.

ΤΝΧ Γιώργο geioa.



> δυστυχως το σημα που υπηρχε μεταξυ μας ηταν απο αντανακλαση συμφωνα με τα στατιστικα.
> κριμα, θα ηταν ενα ωραια "παντρεμα" κομβων και βεβαια παρα πολυ καλο για την εξοδο της Ηλιουπολη-αγ.μαρινας.
> θα κοιταξω παντος να βρεθει καποια αλλη ενελακτικη διαδρομη προς ηλιουπολη

----------


## geioa

ηλιουπολιτες ενωθείτε !! ειναι πολυ καλο να βγει ενα τετοιο λινκ μιας και θα καλυτερέψουν κατα πολυ οι διαδρομες μας προς τις αλλες περιοχες που τοσο το εχει αναγκη η περιοχη μας.
senius ακομα δεν εχω κανει τιποτε με κατι που σου ειχα πει οτι εχω στο νου μου, αλλα μολις εστειλα μαιλ και συντομα θα εχω νομιζω απαντηση....

----------


## senius

Σήμερα από remote, στον κόμβο nasos765, έγινε αναβάθμιση σε OS *v 5.4* with BGP + filter και αφαιρέθηκε η quagga.

nasos765 v 5.4 with BGP.jpg




> Τοποθετήθηκε αλλη μία κάρτα CM9, Pigtail, πιάτο 80cm και feeder nvak,για 7ο B.B. Link που εκπέμπει απο Αγιο Δημήτριο, προς Ηλιούπολη - Αργυρούπολη με SSID : *awmn-nasos765 9664 bb search σε AP στους 5420*.


  ::   ::

----------


## gas

Βρε πως αλλαζουν οι καιροι....... που λεει και το γνωστο ασμα!
Απο οτι φαινεται το τελος της quagga ηρθε!!!!!

----------


## nasos765

> Εδω και 8 ημέρες στάλθηκε e-mail, σε όλους τους b.b κόμβους που έχουν σχέση με τις περιοχές Ηλιούπολη, Ανω Ηλιούπολη, Αργυρούπολη, για πάντρεμα με το νέο if του nasos765.
> Δεν υπήρξε απάντηση από κανέναν μέχρι σήμερα. Θα παραμείνει για λίγο καιρό ακόμα το πιάτο να κοιτάει προς τις περιοχές αυτές, μήπως ανοίξει η διαδρομή προς τα παιδιά, ειδικά αν κάποιος γνωρίζει τον κόμβο *Greekalaxan (#9857)*, ας τον ειδοποιήσει.
> Αν στην πορεία δεν υπάρξει κάποια εξέλιξη (που πιστεύουμε ότι θα έρθουν ταχύτερα οι διαδρομές, με το άνοιγμα προς τις περιοχές αυτές), υποχρεωτικά το πιάτο θα γυρίσει 150 μοίρες αριστερά, προς τα δυτικά προάστια.
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων.
> 
> ΤΝΧ Γιώργο geioa.


Καλησπέρα.
Επειτα απο 3.5 μήνες του ανωθεν post και παραμονή του b.b. search ελευθερου if, για link προς Ηλιούπολη και Αργυρούπολη δεν απέδωσε, παρα τα e-mail που σταλθηκαν σε ολους τους κομβούχους των συγκεκριμένων περιοχών, δεν υπήρξε ενδιαφέρον απο κανέναν.
Σήμερα μαζί με την παρουσία του Κώστα (senius), εγινε γενική συντήρηση στον κόμβο, εγινε και ανακατανομή των 7 πιάτων των link για να μπορουν πλέον τα link να εκπέμπουν σε οτι γωνία θέλουν, στον ιστό των μόλις 3ων μέτρων.
Υπάρχει 7o if ελευθερο που κοιτάει στην Αμφιάλη με ssid: awmn-nasos765 #9664 bb search στους 5420.
Ευχαριστώ και τον Γιώργο commando που ηρθε, ειδε, και τα ειπαμε απο κοντά.

Ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων

----------


## senius

Αντικαταστάθηκε το πιάτο του link με blucky (#14209) με μεγαλύτερο. Απέδωσε, καθώς τα db έδειξαν καλυτέρευση.
Σε σκαν που πραγματοποιήθηκε απο τον κόμβο nasos765 #9664, πιάσαμε με καλό σήμα τους : speedy (#5091), speedy2 (#10523) , sv1eft (#4343), koni (#10567).
Έγινε συνεννόηση μαζί τους. Η συγκεκριμένη δρομολόγηση προς αυτές τις περιοχές, θεωρείται αρκετά ενδιαφέρων. Σε αναμονή...
Επίσης ενημερώθηκαν και οι : *Faros Center Server* Traffic Grapher, [Athens Center Server] Traffic Grapher

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Το Μοσχατο θα σας ενδιεφερε?εχω αμεσα διαθεσιμο πιατο

----------


## senius

> Το Μοσχατο θα σας ενδιεφερε?εχω αμεσα διαθεσιμο πιατο


Χάρη αμέσως μετά το άνωθεν post σου, σου έστειλα pm, από δύο μεριές μάλιστα. Δεν έχουμε λάβει απάντηση σου.
Ισχύει το if του nasos765, το οποίο εκπέμπει στην ίδια ευθεία με σένα και έχει κεντραριστεί προς τον speedy #5091 με ssid : awmn-9664-5091 στους 5420, αλλά το βλέπουμε δύσκολο λόγω πολυκατοικιών από μεριάς nasos. Σε αναμονή.. κι από σένα. Υπάρχει και ο Virtual τρόπος, αν κάτσει ..!!!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Καλημερα, το εχω διαβάσει το pm. απλά περιμένω ΣΚ που θα αδειασω λιγο από υποχρεώσεις να παρω τα τηλέφωνα!Το ΣΚ θα με βρει ταράτσα να σκανάρω.

----------


## nasos765

Νεο B.B. Link από χθες :

speedy (#5091)
SSID: awmn-9664-5091
IEEE 802.11a
Δήμος Κερατσινίου
-- 11,69km --
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=5091
Δημιουργία : 8/09/2011
signal -63-64 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100

Ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη speedy.

Ενημερώθηκε το αρχικό post του thread.

----------


## speedylaptop

Αντε να το χαιρομαστε

----------


## commando

αντε και στα δικα μου!!λολ!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Στον κόμβο nasos765, έγινε αναβάθμιση του ρουτερ, σε OS v 5.14 x86.

To link με titanas κι αυτό πλέον τρέχει σε *N*. (Από τα *7* ενεργά λινκ, τα *4* ακόμα παραμένουν σε Α, και τα *3* τρέχουν σε Ν).

Έγινε αναβάθμιση του λογισμικού στον server (24/7) Agios Dimitrios, απο την αρχή. Πάει σφαίρα !!

Προσαρμόστηκε το αρχικό thread, με τα παρόν τρέχοντα.

nasos764 11-3-2012.jpg

TNX τους εμπλεκόμενους... + τον nasos765

----------


## nasos765

> *Εξοπλισμός :* Main Server PC Pentium 4 2,66 GHZ ram 512 clock 400, C.F. 2 Giga, 2x Routerboard mini pci 4x, 5x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g, 3x Mikrotik R52Nm, 1x Access Point D-Link DWL-900AP+, 2x pci Ethernet Gigabit, Ιστός μονoσωλήνιος tubo 2", 6x επεκτάσεις ιστού & πιάτων, 6x Πιάτα αλουμινίου Gilbertini 80CM, 1x Πιάτο αλουμινίου Gilbertini 60CM, 5x feeder nvak 5 giga, 2x feeder dual nvak 5 giga, Antenna Pacific omni 12 db, Καλώδιο LMR-400 σε περίβλημα σωλήνας Kουβίδη 1,6 cm, 3x αντιρήδες με συρματόσχοινο 6mm και 3 εντατήρες, 3x επίτονα 1", 2x Switch 3-Com x1000 Δίκτυο x5 lan με σύνδεση τριών υπολογιστών, 1x Gigabit Ethernet Protector.
> 
> 
> *Λειτουργικό :* Mikrotik v5.14 on x86 with BGP + filter
> 
> 
> *Υποστήριξη :* Ο κόμβος και όλος ο εξοπλισμός υποστηρίζεται από UPS 1000 VA, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος.
> 
> *
> ...


TNX τους φιλους, για ολα τα ανω, συνεχίζουμε ....!!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα Νασο, χρόνια πολλά με υγεία, πολύχρονος  :: , να χαίρεσαι τα γενέθλια σου (γκουχ 47).

Τα τελευταία νέα του κόμβου:
Στον κόμβο έγινε upgrade os σε v5.17.
Αν και οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι ο κόμβος nasos765 μαζί με τις υπηρεσίες του, συνεχίζει με αξιοπιστία ...!!

----------


## anka

Κωστή πες αλεύρι ...  ::  http://www.awmn.net/attachment.php?a...3&d=1338223128 απο τον anka 7597

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα Νάσο, χρόνια πολλά με υγεία, πολύχρονος  :: , να χαίρεσαι τα γενέθλια σου ( γκουχ 48 )

Σήμερα στον κόμβο nasos765 (#9664) έγινε αναβάθμιση λογισμικού σε OS v 6.2 (δώρο για τα γενέθλια του Νάσου).
Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε για την βοήθεια που μας προσφέρεις και μας στηρίζεις χρόνια τώρα στο AWMN, τόσο σε στησίματα b.b κόμβων, όσο και με τον server σου (24/7), που μας παρέχεις ένα σωρό υπηρεσίες και όχι μόνο... !!!

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο nasos765 (#9664) δημιουργήθηκε νέο b.b. link με :
*gmes-smarag (#1265)*
SSID: awmn-1265-9664
IEEE 802.11*n*
Δήμος Πειραιώς
-- 8,406km --
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1265
Δημιουργία : 18/09/2013

Ευχαριστούμε τον Σταύρο smarag !!

----------


## senius

Καταρχάς naso χρόνια πολλά για την ονομαστική σου εορτή.

Σήμερα το πρωί για λίγες ώρες ο κόμβος nasos765 (#9664) ειχε κατεβει για εργασιες συντηρησης.
Ξηλώθηκαν τα πάντα από το ταρατσοπισι, καθαρίστηκαν όλα και όλες οι επαφές και ξανά μονταρίστηκαν.
Τοποθετήθηκε 1 νεο Πιάτο αλουμινίου Gibertini 1,05 m, και 1 νέο Πιάτo αλουμινίου Gilbertini 80 mm.
Τοποθετήθηκαν 2 νεες κάρτες , 1 Wistron DNMA-92 miniPCI Atheros a/b/g/n, και 1 Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g.

Θα θέλαμε κι εμείς με την σειρά μας να σε ευχαριστήσουμε για τους κάτωθι λόγους :
Δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link σε Ν με άριστα αποτελέσματα, με -67 :
*SV1CIM-SOFIKO (#19835)*
SSID: WNK-NASOS765
IEEE 802.11*n*
Σοφικό Κορινθίας
-- 60,908km --
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=19835
Δημιουργία : 18/12/2013
Ευχαριστούμε τους Γιάννηδες sv1cim & sv1guk.

Ευχαριστούμε για τους 24/7 server που μας παραχωρείς, για διάφορες υπηρεσίες του AWMN δικτύου μας, που μας παρέχεις, καθώς και για την συμπαράσταση σου σε στησίματα κόμβων.




> C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.195.208.2
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.195.208.2 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 3
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms 1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms gw-senius.blucky.awmn [10.2.173.114]
> 3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-blucky.nasos765.awmn [10.15.172.145]
> 4 4 ms 3 ms 4 ms 10.195.208.2
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.





> C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.193.136.1
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.193.136.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
> 1 2 ms 1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-senius.blucky.awmn [10.2.173.114]
> 3 2 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-blucky.nasos765.awmn [10.15.172.145]
> 4 4 ms 4 ms 4 ms 10.195.208.241
> 5 6 ms 4 ms 4 ms 10.195.208.1
> 6 5 ms 8 ms 6 ms 10.193.136.1
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.





> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: ns.pwmn [10.140.14.67]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 1 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-senius.blucky.awmn [10.2.173.114]
> 3 2 ms 2 ms 1 ms gw-blucky.nasos765.awmn [10.15.172.145]
> 4 5 ms 4 ms 3 ms 10.195.208.241
> 5 4 ms 4 ms 5 ms 10.195.208.1
> 6 8 ms 5 ms 6 ms 10.195.208.250
> 7 6 ms 10 ms 8 ms bb-trikorfo-twvouno--V.trikorfo.pwmn [10.140.32.201]
> ...


Στον κόμβο nasos765 (#9664) υπάρχει ενα 80αρι πιάτο ακόμα που εχει στοχευσει προς τον danos2 (#20060)
Σε αναμονη απο την απέναντι μερια.

----------


## fengi1

Θανο χρονια πολλα .

----------


## fistikaki

Μπράβο και συγχαρητήρια για τις εργασίες. Είδα ότι φτάνετε σε μένα στο Κιάτο σε 5ms. Επιβεβαιώνω από την μεριά μου ping 6ms προς το 10.2.173.1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anka

Μπράβο παιδιά !!!!! 

Tracing route to 10.195.208.2 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms rb1.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1]
2 2 ms 2 ms 3 ms gw-anka.mickof.awmn [10.87.197.157]
3 6 ms 5 ms 5 ms gw-mickof.senius.awmn [10.2.173.101]
4 5 ms 4 ms 5 ms 10.2.173.114
5 5 ms 8 ms 6 ms 10.15.172.149
6 33 ms 20 ms 25 ms 10.195.208.2

Trace complete.

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο nasos765 (#9664) , έγινε αναβάθμιση λογισμικού σε OS v6.9 x86.

Δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link (προσωρινά σε A), με :
*danos2 (#20060)*
SSID: awmn-9664-20060
IEEE 802.11a
Δήμος Κορυδαλλού
-- 9,53km --
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=20060
Δημιουργία : 21/12/2013

Ευχαριστούμε τους Γιάννη Kinglyr και Μιχάλη mickof.

----------


## senius

Επίσης να ευχαριστήσουμε και τον Γιώργο Gfan, για την δωρεά 2 feeder που μας παραχώρησε, για την δημιουργία των 2 τελευταίων bb link του nasos765.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Μας περίσσεψε 1 if σε Ν.
Βάση των :
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...hlight=titanas
http://www.awmn./showthread.php?t=19...hlight=titanas

Στον κόμβο nasos765 (#9664), δημιουργήθηκε νέο τοπικό bb link με τον :
*kastor2 (#20336)*
SSID: awmn-9664-20336
IEEE 802.11*n*
Δήμος Αγίου Δημητρίου
-- 0,161km --
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=20336
Δημιουργία : 20/03/2015

Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους !!
Ενημερώθηκε η αρχική σελίδα καθώς και οι ζώνες DNS & Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου...

----------


## range

Καλησπέρα έχω ένα φίλο μου που βλέπει το access point Awmn-9664_nasos765-AP δεν υπάρχει αυτόματη διεύθυνση ip , μπορούν οι ιδιοκτήτες του κόμβου να μας κατατοπισουν

----------


## senius

> Καλησπέρα έχω ένα φίλο μου που βλέπει το access point Awmn-9664_nasos765-AP δεν υπάρχει αυτόματη διεύθυνση ip , μπορούν οι ιδιοκτήτες του κόμβου να μας κατατοπισουν


Φίλτατε range, μόλις χθες καθαρίσαμε τις mac filter (εγώ προσωπικά το έκανα) καμιά 25αρια αυθαίρετους χρήστες, οι οποίοι ασελγουσαν στο AP του nasos765, χωρίς την άδεια του κόμβου nasos765 (#9664). 
Είχαν τεράστια up time....

*Ερώτηση :*
Ο συγκεκριμένος κόμβος nasos765 (#9664) αναφέρει και στο Wind και στο forum , συγκεκριμένα για τους AP, το κάτωθεν :
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Για τους πελάτες client, λειτουργεί προσωρινά DHCP και μόνιμα STATIC ip.
Οποιος client ενδιαφέρεται να συνδεθεί, πρέπει να στήλει pm να του δωθεί STATIC ip.

awmn-9664_nasos765-AP. Kανάλι: 10 (2457).

Α. Για σύνδεση και απόδοση καθορισμένης (μόνιμης) διεύθυνσης IP, οι clients πρέπει:
1. Nα κάνετε καταχώρηση της θέσης σας στο WiND.
2. Να κάνετε δήλωση διασύνδεσης πελάτη με το access point αυτό, από την σελίδα διαχείρισης του κόμβου σας στο WiND.
3. Να στείλετε μήνυμα μέσω του link "Αποστολή μηνύματος" στις πληροφορίες του κόμβου μου που αναγράφονται παραπάνω επισυνάπτοντας τα παρακάτω:
i. Όνομα και Eπίθετο.
ii. Ένα τηλέφωνο σας (σταθερό ή κινητό).
iii. Tις mac addresses τόσο του Wireless Adapter (την ασύρματη mac)(π.χ. Ovislink wl-5460, D-Link 900AP+ ή Linksys WRT54G) όσο και τού/των υπολογιστών-δικτυακών συσκευών (π.χ. print servers) που θέλετε να έχετε στο τοπικό σας LAN.

B. Για τη σωστή λειτουργία των Access Points όλοι οι clients πρέπει να ρυθμίσουν την ισχυ της συσκευής τους στο ελάχιστο δυνατό.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Εσυ η εσείς τι θα κάνατε ? ΟΕΟ?

Στείλτε μήνυμα να συνδεθείτε στο AP του nasos765 (#9664)

----------


## range

Είμαι στο Σπιτι του παιδιού αν θες στείλε μου pm για static  ::

----------


## range

Θα σου στείλω οταν πάω Σπιτι τα στοιχεία του κόμβου που θα συνδεθεί γιατι τώρα μπαίνω απο το κινητο με 3G

----------


## senius

> Είμαι στο Σπιτι του παιδιού αν θες στείλε μου pm για static


Έχεις μπερδευτεί.
Κανένας δεν έχει την ευκαιρία και τον χρόνο τον δικό σου, όσο αφορά στο να συνδέσεις εδώ και τώρα τον client φιλο σου αυθαίρετα.
Στείλε τα στοιχειά του, όπως αναφέρεται παραπάνω και οταν ο κομβουχος μπορέσει, θα σας απαντήσει.

ΤΝΧ μαν.

Θα ήθελα να μας απαντήσετε ειλικρινά..
Τελικά συνδέεστε αυθαίρετα στο κάθε AP που βρίσκετε?
η απαντάτε όταν ψαλιδίζουμε τις mac address σας?

----------


## range

Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω είμαι μέλος τόσο καιρο στο Awmn δεν νομίζω να έχω σχέση με αυθαίρετο ...... Είμαι σε ένα Σπιτι ενός φίλου στον οποίο εώς βάλει ένα access point και βρήκα εσένα. Οκ θα σου στείλω τα στοιχεία

----------


## senius

> Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω είμαι μέλος τόσο καιρο στο Awmn δεν νομίζω να έχω σχέση με αυθαίρετο ...... Είμαι σε ένα Σπιτι ενός φίλου στον οποίο εώς βάλει ένα access point και βρήκα εσένα. Οκ θα σου στείλω τα στοιχεία


Εγώ γνωρίζω ότι όλα έγιναν εφόσον χθες .... ψαλίδισα τυχαία καμιά 25αρια mac address οπού είχαν συνδεθεί στο ap του nasos765.
Σήμερα εσύ , ξαφνικά μας στέλνεις μήνυμα για σύνδεση.

ΟΚ 

Σε αναμονή να μας στείλεις τα πλήρες στοιχεία του φίλου σου,
Ο nasos765 είναι σε διακοπές, οπότε μιλάμε μαζί !!

φιλικά
senius #10636

----------


## range

Ναι το ξέρω και καλα έκανες , ναι δεν σου κρύβω ότι και ο συγκεκριμένος client ήταν επάνω σου με τον ίδιο τροπο που ήταν και οι άλλοι . Εγω δεν είπα ότι δεν έκανες καλα αλλα δεν σημαίνει ότι και εγω που είχα κανει το connect είμαι αυθαίρετος ακούγεται κάπως..... Οκ ναι θα στα στείλω .

----------


## nasos765

Καλησπέρα.
Στην καλυτέρευση της ποιότητας υπηρεσιών και διαφήμισης του δικτύου μας AWMN, στο AP του κόμβου nasos765 (#9664) , δημιουργήθηκε και HotSpot:
Κανάλι 10 (2457). SSID: AWMN HotSpot - nasos765
Ελεύθερη πρόσβαση για τους φίλους του AWMN, με διάφορες πληροφορίες και όχι μόνο. 
Λειτουργούν DHCP ips

----------


## senius

> Καλησπέρα.
> Στην καλυτέρευση της ποιότητας υπηρεσιών και διαφήμισης του δικτύου μας AWMN, στο AP του κόμβου nasos765 (#9664) , δημιουργήθηκε και HotSpot:
> Κανάλι 10 (2457). SSID: AWMN HotSpot - nasos765
> Ελεύθερη πρόσβαση για τους φίλους του AWMN, με διάφορες πληροφορίες και όχι μόνο. 
> Λειτουργούν DHCP ips


Καλησπέρα
Νεο bb link με :
*berdux (#2970)*
SSID: awmn-2970-9664
IEEE 802.11*n*
Δήμος Κορυδαλλού
-- 8,929km --
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=2970
Δημιουργία : 05/04/2016
Συνεχίζουμε..!!!

----------


## senius

Αυτές τις μέρες στον κόμβο nasos765 (#9664), είχαμε εργασίες συντήρησης και οχι μόνο !
Πέρα από αυτό, προστέθηκε μια 2η ethernet INTEL pro 1000, και ενεργοποιήθηκε και 2ο 255αρι subnet για εύλογους λόγους, λόγω διαφόρων απαιτήσεων σε υπηρεσίες και δρομολόγηση. Έγινε ενεργοποίηση και ρυθμίσεις νέων NAT//FIREWALL και νέων subnet από την αρχή....
Ευχαριστούμε τον Nettraptor, για την ενεργοποίηση του 2ου 255αρι subnet!

Συνεχίζουμε !!

----------


## ydin

O *berdux (#2970)* εχει καποιο ελευεθερο Interface ? 

Δυστυχως 2 απο 5 Link μου ειναι πλεον ανενεργα και "ψαχνομαι"*
*

----------


## nasos765

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο nasos765 (#9664), έγινε upgrade στην τελευταία mikrotik version.
Έγινε και upgrade και στις ρυθμίσεις των εσωτερικών *firewall filter rules* του κόμβου....
Ευχαριστούμε όλους τους φίλους. 

**************
Και τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα των firewall filter rules στον κόμβο nasos765 (#9664)!!! από τις ανελέητες πράξεις του φίλου acoul .. :

nasos765 #9664 port scanner from acoul.jpg

Εσείς φίλοι μας, τι θα πρατατε στην θέση μου?

----------


## geolos

Μπορεσεις να κανεις descard το συγκεκριμένο request (port scanning) και οχι να πετας εξω απο το BGP προσβαση προς αλλους κόμβους 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## nasos765

Σε ολα τα ανω που αναφέρω, αυτη μάλλον ηταν η απαντηση σου ε?.

Απο οτι εχει γραψει η ιστορια απο το 2006 οπου ειμαι ενεργός, αυτο που μπόρεσα και μπορω να κανω σε συνεργασια με πολλούς, ειναι να συνεχίζω δρομολογισεις και υπηρεσίες. Διαβασε αν μπορεις να δεις πιο πισω, γενικότερα στο forum και οχι να κατεβαζεις οτι θες απο τον νου σου χωρις να με γνωρίζεις.

Φιλικά και στην διάθεση σου, nasos765!

----------


## geolos

Σου ζήτω συγνώμη - σε μπέρδεψα με τον Κώστα. Για τον κόμβο σου δεν εχω κατι χειροπιαστό περί κοψίματος, εν αντίθεση με τον πρώτο.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## nasos765

> Μπορεσεις να κανεις descard το συγκεκριμένο request (port scanning) και οχι να πετας εξω απο το BGP προσβαση προς αλλους κόμβους
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro






> Σου ζήτω συγνώμη - σε μπέρδεψα με τον Κώστα. Για τον κόμβο σου δεν εχω κατι χειροπιαστό περί κοψίματος, εν αντίθεση με τον πρώτο.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Φιλέ geolos, βρισκεσαι σε συγχιση.
Οταν βρεις τον εαυτο σου, πες τα αλλου.
Μην προκαλεις δυχωνιες στο δικτυο.

----------


## geolos

Καμία σύγχυση. Ο Κώστας κωβει αποδεδειγμένα. Για εσενα σου απάντησα και ζήτησα συγνώμη. Καλο βραδυ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## GJP

> Καλησπέρα.
> Στον κόμβο nasos765 (#9664), έγινε upgrade στην τελευταία mikrotik version.
> Έγινε και upgrade και στις ρυθμίσεις των εσωτερικών *firewall filter rules* του κόμβου....
> Ευχαριστούμε όλους τους φίλους. 
> 
> **************
> Και τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα των firewall filter rules στον κόμβο nasos765 (#9664)!!! από τις ανελέητες πράξεις του φίλου acoul .. :
> 
> Συνημμένο 35636
> ...


Καλα κανεις και βαζεις firewall rules Naso ,το μονο ασχημο ειναι οτι κανουν drop port scanners και ip s kai οχι τους ηλιθιους...

----------


## geolos

> Καλα κανεις και βαζεις firewall rules Naso ,το μονο ασχημο ειναι οτι κανουν drop port scanners και ip s kai οχι τους ηλιθιους...


Firewalls πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται σωστά - κανένας δεν είναι εν αντιθέσει αυτού.

Βέβαια GJP κάποιοι έχουν προσφέρει σε αυτή την κοινότητα, άλλοι παραμένουν άπραγοί και κάποιοι άπραγοι & όντως ηλίθιοι καλή ώρα.
Και για του λόγου το αληθές, για να υπάρχει διαφάνεια, όχι σύγχυση και να γνωρίζουν όλοι το ποιόν του καθενός… – 2 τελευταία posts από εδώ. 
Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει νόημα η περεταίρω συζήτηση επι του θέματος. Όσοι καταλαβαίνουν, καταλαβαίνουν νομίζω ότι το κουράσαμε.

----------


## Juan

Τι port scan έκανε ; σε τι πρωτόκολλο και εύρος ; είναι εύκολο ένα export από τους κανόνες του port scan ;

----------


## anka

> Τι port scan έκανε ; σε τι πρωτόκολλο και εύρος ; είναι εύκολο ένα export από τους κανόνες του port scan ;


@Juan
Οι κανόνες είναι απλοί και υπάρχουν και στο forum της mikrotik. 
Κάνουν block μόνο την IP που κάνει port scan για ένα χρονικό διάστημα και όχι την κίνηση γενικά του BGP.



```
/ip firewall filter

add chain=input protocol=tcp psd=21,3s,3,1 action=add-src-to-address-list address-list="port scanners" address-list-timeout=2w comment="Port scanners to list " disabled=no

add chain=input protocol=tcp tcp-flags=fin,!syn,!rst,!psh,!ack,!urg action=add-src-to-address-list address-list="port scanners" address-list-timeout=2w comment="NMAP FIN Stealth scan"

add chain=input protocol=tcp tcp-flags=fin,syn action=add-src-to-address-list address-list="port scanners" address-list-timeout=2w comment="SYN/FIN scan"

add chain=input protocol=tcp tcp-flags=syn,rst action=add-src-to-address-list address-list="port scanners" address-list-timeout=2w comment="SYN/RST scan"

add chain=input protocol=tcp tcp-flags=fin,psh,urg,!syn,!rst,!ack action=add-src-to-address-list address-list="port scanners" address-list-timeout=2w comment="FIN/PSH/URG scan"

add chain=input protocol=tcp tcp-flags=fin,syn,rst,psh,ack,urg action=add-src-to-address-list address-list="port scanners" address-list-timeout=2w comment="ALL/ALL scan"

add chain=input protocol=tcp tcp-flags=!fin,!syn,!rst,!psh,!ack,!urg action=add-src-to-address-list address-list="port scanners" address-list-timeout=2w comment="NMAP NULL scan"

add chain=input src-address-list="port scanners" action=drop comment="dropping port scanners" disabled=no

add chain=input protocol=tcp connection-limit=LIMIT,32 action=add-src-to-address-list  address-list=blocked-addr address-list-timeout=1d
```

----------


## senius

> Οι κανόνες είναι απλοί και υπάρχουν και στο forum της mikrotik.
> Κάνουν block μόνο την IP που κάνει port scan για ένα χρονικό διάστημα και όχι την κίνηση γενικά του BGP.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /ip firewall filter
> 
> add chain=input protocol=tcp psd=21,3s,3,1 action=add-src-to-address-list address-list="port scanners" address-list-timeout=2w comment="Port scanners to list " disabled=no
> ...


Eχει ποσταρει ο anka, για τα firewall filter rules, οπού έχουμε ενεργοποιήσει εδώ και καιρό σε διάφορους κόμβους, ώστε να προστατεύονται εσωτερικά στο subnet τους.

Δεν έχω καταλάβει προσωπικά τι εννοείτε και μάλιστα αναφέρετε για το όνομά μου, οτι προκάλεσα φραγη και σύγχυση.
Έχετε αποδείξεις για ότι αναφέρετε για μένα? κι αν ναι? παρακαλώ στείλτε τες μας να το καταλάβουμε κι εμείς, η εγώ.

Στην θέση σας, αν είχα βρει κάτι που να προκάλεσε ο senius, θα το εδεινα εδω στεγνά. 
Έτσι μιλάνε και πράττουν οι άνδρες.! Με αποδείξεις και live.

Μην προκαλείτε διχονια στο AWMN δικτυο, χωρίς να ξέρετε τι σας γίνετε.

Συνεχίζουμε και προσπαθούμε την δρομολόγηση του AWMN με καλή θέληση !!!!

----------


## senius

> Firewalls πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται σωστά - κανένας δεν είναι εν αντιθέσει αυτού.
> 
> Βέβαια GJP κάποιοι έχουν προσφέρει σε αυτή την κοινότητα, άλλοι παραμένουν άπραγοί και κάποιοι άπραγοι & όντως ηλίθιοι καλή ώρα.
> Και για του λόγου το αληθές, για να υπάρχει διαφάνεια, όχι σύγχυση και να γνωρίζουν όλοι το ποιόν του καθενός… – 2 τελευταία posts από εδώ. 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει νόημα η περεταίρω συζήτηση επι του θέματος. Όσοι καταλαβαίνουν, καταλαβαίνουν νομίζω ότι το κουράσαμε.


Geolos, άστο ξεπεράστηκες και μας κούρασες πλέον, στο να διαφημίζεις μεμονωμένες ατομικές υπηρεσίες με μεμονωμένες υπηρεσίες σας...

Μια συγχρονη AWMN υπηρεσια, θελει συνεργασία και καλή θέληση, στο να δουλεύει ομαδικά απο ολους και με ολους
.
Οταν καταλαβεις εσυ και καποιοι αλλοι, τι σημαίνει *ομαδικά*, ΝΑΙ ξανά ποσταρε τις διαφημίσεις σου.
Θα περιμένουμε

----------


## geolos

Για αποδείξεις σου εςτειλα λίνκ. Το γεγονός οτι απείλησες αλλο μέλος του AWMN οτι θα του φέρεις την ΕΕΤΤ (γραμμένα απο εσενα σε αλλο forum) ειμαι πράξεις ενος ξεφτίλα, κάφρου και τραμπούκου. Την εκανες την πατατιά... Μην το κουράζεις αλλο.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## senius

Για δώσε το στην δημοσιότητα αυτο με την ΕΕΤΤ..

Τελικά έχεις χάσει τον χρονισμό σου , είσαι άτομο σε σύγχυση , και όσο πας χάνεις την αξιοπρέπεια και τον σεβασμό σου σαν άτομο από τους υπόλοιπους. ΚΡΙΜΑ

*Αρχίζω και σε κάνω κοπυ πλέον*

Παρακαλώ όπως παραθέσεις δημοσιια όσα λες με αποδείξεις , γυναικούλα geole...

----------


## senius

Και κάτι άλλο μαστορα geolos.

Σε έχουμε προειδοποιήσει, να μην ποσταρεις *ασχετα post* σε νήματα κομβων οπου δεν εχουν σχέση. 
Παρακαλώ να συμμορφωθείς.

Στην περίπτωση που ακολουθήσεις το ιδιο μοτίβο, θα σου μεταφερω όλα μα όλα τα ποστ σου, στο νημα σου στην ενότητα σου.

Ευχαριστώ και κουλαρε μαν !!!!

*Θα πάθεις έμφραγμα στο τέλος.*
Και σίγουρα ...... δεν το θέλουνε οι φίλοι σου...

----------


## geolos

Φαινεται ξεχνάς και τι γράφεις στο
https://athenswireless.gr/forums/viewtopic.php?t=19
Αναρωτιέμαι εάν φταίει το αλκοόλ, η παντόφλα, ή το IQ ραδικιού...

Βεβαια επηδει η διαφορά ανάμεσα στην ηλιθιότητα και στην ευφυΐα είναι ότι μόνο η δεύτερη έχει όρια. παραιτούμαι· εχεις δικιο.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## gas

> @Juan
> Οι κανόνες είναι απλοί και υπάρχουν και στο forum της mikrotik. 
> Κάνουν block μόνο την IP που κάνει port scan για ένα χρονικό διάστημα και όχι την κίνηση γενικά του BGP.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /ip firewall filter
> 
> ...


Ανδρεα ευχαριστουμε για την κοινοποιηση των filter rules. Προσωπικα σκεφτομαι να τα βαλω και εγω για τη προστασια κακοβουλων ενεργειων.

----------


## anka

Καλησπέρα, αν και δεν είναι κατάλληλο το τοπικ,
Η άποψη μου είναι ότι πρέπει να έχουμε κάποια FW rules στα μπρικια μας καθώς το AWMN δεν διαφέρει σε κάτι με το ΙΝΕΤ. Ένας κακόβουλος, ένα μολυσμένο PC, ένα μαϊμού λειτουργικό χωρίς τα τελευταία security patches αρκούν για να μας σκίσουν. Κατά καιρούς έχω δει SYN flooding, extensive pings, port scanning, 445 exploitations και άλλα, τα οποία είτε είναι παράγωγα κάποιου μολυσμένου pcιου είτε κάποιος παίζει. Ποιο πάνω έχει γράψει ο geolos να κάνουμε discard και οχι block, γιατί χαλάει η δρομολόγηση. 
No Offence Geolos άλλα πρώτον δεν χαλάει η δρομολόγηση με μια blocked IP, δεύτερων ας μην κάνουμε port scan χωρίς την συγκατάθεση του κατόχου του subnet και τρίτο είναι το ίδιο πράγμα block και discard, το πακέτο και στις 2 περιπτώσεις γειώθηκε. Αν εννοείς να γίνετε drop τη στιγμή του scan και όχι σε 2 εβδομάδες ban, η απάντηση είναι ότι καταναλώνεις περισσότερη CPU στη περίπτωση που ο port scanner δεν πτοηθεί με το drop πού θα πάρει και συνεχίζει να πυροβολεί ακατάπαυστα.

----------


## senius

> Φαινεται ξεχνάς και τι γράφεις στο
> https://athenswireless.gr/forums/viewtopic.php?t=19
> Αναρωτιέμαι εάν φταίει το αλκοόλ, η παντόφλα, ή το IQ ραδικιού...
> 
> Βεβαια επηδει η διαφορά ανάμεσα στην ηλιθιότητα και στην ευφυΐα είναι ότι μόνο η δεύτερη έχει όρια. παραιτούμαι· εχεις δικιο.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


*Geolos ίσως έχεις καταλάβει ..... οτι έχεις τελειώσει από το εύλογο σύστημα των πολλών ..... ε?*

Να σαστε καλά ώστε με την παραμικρή δυσλειτουργία σας όπου ίσως και αυτή ισως κόλλησε....., προσπαθήσατε να δώσετε στον κόσμο ,,, την τροφή που ήθελες εσύ και ο acoul. ΟΤΙ φταίει ο senius.

Αλλά είστε τόσο για τα μπάζα, μέχρι να το αποδείξετε σε όλους οτι δεν φταίει ο άνθρωπος senius, και λάθος ποσταρεις σαν μαλάκας που είσαι, στα νήματα λαθων κομβούχων ηλίθιε.
Βαλε κάποτε μυαλό και σταμάτα να κάνεις αυτα που σου επιβάλουν οι άλλοι.

----------


## Juan

> @Juan
> Οι κανόνες είναι απλοί και υπάρχουν και στο forum της mikrotik. 
> Κάνουν block μόνο την IP που κάνει port scan για ένα χρονικό διάστημα και όχι την κίνηση γενικά του BGP.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /ip firewall filter
> 
> ...



οκ εγώ το θεωρώ επίθεση αυτό το scan.

----------


## anka

Άρα είμαστε στην ίδια σελίδα , on the same page  ::

----------


## Juan

> Καλησπέρα, αν και δεν είναι κατάλληλο το τοπικ,
> Η άποψη μου είναι ότι πρέπει να έχουμε κάποια FW rules στα μπρικια μας καθώς το AWMN δεν διαφέρει σε κάτι με το ΙΝΕΤ. Ένας κακόβουλος, ένα μολυσμένο PC, ένα μαϊμού λειτουργικό χωρίς τα τελευταία security patches αρκούν για να μας σκίσουν. Κατά καιρούς έχω δει SYN flooding, extensive pings, port scanning, 445 exploitations και άλλα, τα οποία είτε είναι παράγωγα κάποιου μολυσμένου pcιου είτε κάποιος παίζει. Ποιο πάνω έχει γράψει ο geolos να κάνουμε discard και οχι block, γιατί χαλάει η δρομολόγηση. 
> No Offence Geolos άλλα πρώτον δεν χαλάει η δρομολόγηση με μια blocked IP, δεύτερων ας μην κάνουμε port scan χωρίς την συγκατάθεση του κατόχου του subnet και τρίτο είναι το ίδιο πράγμα block και discard, το πακέτο και στις 2 περιπτώσεις γειώθηκε. Αν εννοείς να γίνετε drop τη στιγμή του scan και όχι σε 2 εβδομάδες ban, η απάντηση είναι ότι καταναλώνεις περισσότερη CPU στη περίπτωση που ο port scanner δεν πτοηθεί με το drop πού θα πάρει και συνεχίζει να πυροβολεί ακατάπαυστα.


Περισσότερη CPU καταναλώνεις και αν τρέχεις παλιά έκδοση RouterOS δεν θυμάμαι από ποια έκδοση και μετά έχει μεγάλη διαφορά όσον αφορά το tcp traffic . Αλλά θα μου πεις αυτοί που τρέχουν παλιές εκδόσεις είναι σε pc οπότε δεν έχουν θέμα με την cpu.

----------


## anka

Σίγουρα παίζει ρόλο η version για τη διαχείριση της CPU, άλλα στην προκείμενη περίπτωση τα FW rules είναι σειριακά, όποτε όταν κάποιος σε βομβαρδίσει με nmap, αντί για κάθε φόρα να περάσει το πακέτο από 10 ας πούμε ελέγχους για να γίνει drop άρα CPU, τον βάζεις σε μια λίστα με κάποιο expiration period και γίνετε drop με τι μια και δεν έχεις απασχολήσει την CPU με επιπλέον ελέγχους.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους ασύρματους φίλους.!
Στον Access Point του κόμβου nasos765 (#9664), αντικαταστάθηκε η κάρτα cm9 με ----> DBii f20 pro mpci ( http://www.dbii.com/f20-PRO.html ).

Τον τελευταίο καιρό στο AWMN πέρα των συνεχή δρομολογήσεων σε bb link σε κοινή συνεννόηση με τους φίλους του AWMN και οχι μόνο, δίνουμε ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στις εκπομπές και τις διαφημίσεις των Access Point και των HotSpot, οπού εκπέμπουν οι κόμβοι, σχετικά με το Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network (AWMN) .

Συνεχίζουμε...!!!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα .!
Στον κόμβο nasos765 (#9664), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link σε Ν με τον Kinglyr-Selinia (#800 :: .
Ευχαριστούμε τον Γιάννη.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα .!
Στον κόμβο nasos765 (#9664), παρέα με τον Νάσο είχαμε ταρατσαδα.
Έγινε αντικατάσταση του router, με πιο σύγχρονο.
Έγινε γενικό σερβις στον κόμβο γενικά!

Ευχαριστούμε!!


nasos765 (#9664)_17-10-2020_1.jpg nasos765 (#9664)_17-10-2020_2.jpg nasos765 (#9664)_17-10-2020_3.jpg nasos765 (#9664)_17-10-2020_4.jpg nasos765 (#9664)_17-10-2020_5.jpg nasos765 (#9664)_17-10-2020_6.jpg nasos765 (#9664)_17-10-2020_7.jpg nasos765 (#9664)_17-10-2020_8.jpg

 ::

----------


## mikemtb

Εύγε!! 
Συνεχιζουμε!
Τι ρουτερ ειχε και τι βαλατε?
Ανεβασε καμμια φωτο απο το κουτι μεσα 


Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## senius

> Εύγε!! 
> Συνεχιζουμε!
> Τι ρουτερ ειχε και τι βαλατε?
> Ανεβασε καμμια φωτο απο το κουτι μεσα 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Το κουτί του κόμβου nasos765 (#9664) σήμερα εμπεριέχει και νέα καλούδια: τροφοδοτικά, ένα RB800, ένα RB962UiGS-5HacT2HnT και ένα mini ταρατσοπισι 775, στα 3.00 giga.
Όλα αυτά, λόγο νέων απαιτήσεων και νέων υπηρεσιών για σωστή ασφαλή (firewall) λειτουργία των υπηρεσιών καθώς και την δρομολόγηση, ρυθμισμένα μεταξύ τους έτσι, για virtual machines που τρέχουν και από άλλους κόμβους ταυτόχρονα..κλπ...

----------


## senius

Μια χαρά ως στιγμής.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα .! 
Παρέα με τον Νάσο, είχαμε πάλι ταρατσάδες
Έγινε αντικατάσταση σε Switch, με TP-LINK TL-SG108
Έγινε εξ αρχής ελεγχος των καλωδίων.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα .!
Είχαμε ταρατσάδες..!
Στον κόμβο nasos765 (#9664), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link σε Ν με τον miskis-st (#17002), σε άριστα αποτελέσματα !
Ευχαριστούμε τον Ανδρέα Anka, και τον miskis-st !!

Ενημερωθήκαν οι ζώνες DNS και τα Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου nasos765 (#9664)  ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα .!
Στον κόμβο, είχαμε ταρατσάδες..!
Στον κόμβο nasos765 (#9664), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link σε Ν σε άριστα αποτελέσματα, με τον arishome (#23425).
Ενημερώθηκαν οι ζώνες DNS και τα Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου nasos765 (#9664).
Ενημερώθηκε και το : http://www.grapher.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm
Συνεχίζουμε!!!

----------

